# Using Essential oils to worm



## happybleats

Like many of you, we have battled worms hard again this season...Barber pole worm especially... Ivomec plus no longer works for my farm and Valbazen, although I have not fecaled yet to check...doesnt seem to be working very well either...I ordered Herbal Wormer from Land of Havinah and was having pretty good results with acute dosing...but when I added Ess. Oils...thats when we saw pink...pink lids that is deep pink. I have used EOs in my goats care for a few years now, this is the first I tried to focus on worm load...I am convinced the EOs put us over the top in our battle!! 

what we did:
During crisis we dosed both herbal and EOs twice a day
once we were out of crisis we went to 3 days on 4 days rest...
now we are on once a week. ( we did notice tape worm today in the kids pen so they will get a few rounds of 3 days on 4 days rest of the oils. 

Oils and amounts used
1 drop each of 
oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....

this was our trial run...we think upping this dose to 2 drops each in 2-3 cc per adult standard animal...and 1 drop each in 2-3 cc olive oil for kids..as our weekly preventive treatment....many are having luck with 1 drop per 50# in carrier oil....just need to figure out what works for each. Im very pleased with the results we got...I just need to learn to do fecal's to keep track :smile:


----------



## catharina

The dosages seem pretty low, so maybe it's not too expensive? What do you think the yearly cost per goat is?


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens

This is just the sort of preventative I've been looking for. Will you continue to use the herbal as well, in conjunction with the EO's? 

If just starting a treatment like this, would you recommend doing a 3 day (or so) run and then continue to every week, or do you think it would be fine to just start a regular weekly dose? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## ksalvagno

What is in digeszen?


----------



## happybleats

> so maybe it's not too expensive? What do you think the yearly cost per goat is?


 Honestly I have not figured that out but I spent a lot on chemical worming and still lost 3 to worm load...so for me its worth it even if it cost more



> This is just the sort of preventative I've been looking for. Will you continue to use the herbal as well, in conjunction with the EO's?
> 
> If just starting a treatment like this, would you recommend doing a 3 day (or so) run and then continue to every week, or do you think it would be fine to just start a regular weekly dose?


This is my trial rum with Eo's for worming so Im feeling it out....I started out with 2x a day because we were in crisis, we lost 2 babies and one milking doe to worm load...then we went 3 days on then rest 4 days, oregano is a hot oil so the tummies needed rest, you could use it for 10 days then break. BUT if worm load is under control, you could start with preventive doses once a week. I want to first see how the oils do on their own before using the herbs too...if I dont have to do both that will save on moola.



> What is in digeszen?


Ginger Rhizome/Root, Peppermint Plant, Caraway Seed, Coriander Seed, Anise Seed, Tarragon Plant, and Fennel Seed essential oils.

I love this blend...its great for many digestive issues...I give a drop or two when goats rumen is off or if they are poopy...works great. For my family we use fro tummy upset, heart burn and even sinus infections


----------



## happybleats

> so maybe it's not too expensive? What do you think the yearly cost per goat is?


 Honestly I have not figured that out but I spent a lot on chemical worming and still lost 3 to worm load...so for me its worth it even if it cost more



> This is just the sort of preventative I've been looking for. Will you continue to use the herbal as well, in conjunction with the EO's?
> 
> If just starting a treatment like this, would you recommend doing a 3 day (or so) run and then continue to every week, or do you think it would be fine to just start a regular weekly dose?


This is my trial rum with Eo's for worming so Im feeling it out....I started out with 2x a day because we were in crisis, we lost 2 babies and one milking doe to worm load...then we went 3 days on then rest 4 days, oregano is a hot oil so the tummies needed rest, you could use it for 10 days then break. BUT if worm load is under control, you could start with preventive doses once a week. I want to first see how the oils do on their own before using the herbs too...if I dont have to do both that will save on moola.



> What is in digeszen?


Ginger Rhizome/Root, Peppermint Plant, Caraway Seed, Coriander Seed, Anise Seed, Tarragon Plant, and Fennel Seed essential oils.

I love this blend...its great for many digestive issues...I give a drop or two when goats rumen is off or if they are poopy...works great. For my family we use fro tummy upset, heart burn and even sinus infections

http://doterra.com/US/en/p/digestzen-oil


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens

happybleats said:


> This is my trial rum with Eo's for worming so Im feeling it out....I started out with 2x a day because we were in crisis, we lost 2 babies and one milking doe to worm load...then we went 3 days on then rest 4 days, oregano is a hot oil so the tummies needed rest, you could use it for 10 days then break. BUT if worm load is under control, you could start with preventive doses once a week. I want to first see how the oils do on their own before using the herbs too...if I dont have to do both that will save on moola.


I'm really sorry for your losses! Worms suck, plain and simple :GAAH: They're under control here (at the moment). I understand you're just feeling it out. I am going to start a weekly preventative and see where that takes me.. Couldn't hurt, and I've got the oils, may as well use them for any and everything!

Thanks!! Good luck to you and your herd!


----------



## TeyluFarm

That is AMAZING! I may try this, I just ordered an herbal dewormer as well and getting it down my does has been challenging.


----------



## goathiker

Cathy, something to think about. The below plant, Crowsfoot, Herb Robert, etc. is an invasive weed in most of the country. If you can find it, boil partial crushed roots and plant together for 5 minutes, pour into jar and let seep for several hours. Pour tea into water bucket or drench. I'm still am working on amounts but, you can't poison anything with it. It's completely safe even during pregnancy. 
It cures bleeding ulcers, bleeding intestines, etc. when used internally. I'm working with it to see how well it solves ulcers left from cocci and Barber Pole.
Also cures small tumors even caused by cancer.


----------



## happybleats

Wow..I think I have seen this plant...Ill look around....thanks Jill...:fireworks:


----------



## odieclark

Following, and keep this post updated!

Just returned from a sheep conference, and worms are the problems that cause most loss...workers stop working,..,well, most who post here already know all of that!:ram:

However, we did attend a class on how to take our own fecal...it was too short to become proficient, for sure! Plus, equipment is needed.

Learning...:type:


----------



## odieclark

Wormers not workers!:?


----------



## happybleats

So far we are happy with results. I really need to do a fecal to confirm


----------



## TeyluFarm

Did you ever get a fecal done?


----------



## happybleats

No we havent done fecals..so far all adult goats are staying deep pink.... Kids are having a harder time with it so we are back to 3 days on 4 days off.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Cathy, something to think about. The below plant, Crowsfoot, Herb Robert, etc. is an invasive weed in most of the country. If you can find it, boil partial crushed roots and plant together for 5 minutes, pour into jar and let seep for several hours. Pour tea into water bucket or drench. I'm still am working on amounts but, you can't poison anything with it. It's completely safe even during pregnancy.
> It cures bleeding ulcers, bleeding intestines, etc. when used internally. I'm working with it to see how well it solves ulcers left from cocci and Barber Pole.
> Also cures small tumors even caused by cancer.


I was just rereading this thread. Naturally I don't have this plant around me. I have never seen it before in any part of Ohio that I have lived in.


----------



## happybleats

:update:

I just wanted to update...all goats eyes are deep deep pink to red...the one little boer who had bottle jaw, was in poor health and I really didn't think she would bounce back is doing amazing!..I have been doing the oils once a week now and once we have a good freeze We will go to as needed bases...we are also still doing herbal wormer...

my thoughts that are the eo's seem to super charge the herbs...I highly recommend using quality ess. oils in your worming 
protocol. 

current dose per goat is 1 drop each oregano, wild orange, lemongrass and digetszen in 1 cc evoo...

Bonus...most LOVE their oils!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So how often do you give it? I think I might give it a shot


----------



## odieclark

WOW!

I love it when they love what you give them!

How many are you doing this with?

How did it go before you started the oils?


----------



## catharina

goathiker said:


> Cathy, something to think about. The below plant, Crowsfoot, Herb Robert, etc. is an invasive weed in most of the country. If you can find it, boil partial crushed roots and plant together for 5 minutes, pour into jar and let seep for several hours. Pour tea into water bucket or drench. I'm still am working on amounts but, you can't poison anything with it. It's completely safe even during pregnancy.
> It cures bleeding ulcers, bleeding intestines, etc. when used internally. I'm working with it to see how well it solves ulcers left from cocci and Barber Pole.
> Also cures small tumors even caused by cancer.


Does this plant have a strong smell when it's crushed or pulled? We have tons of it if so. The goats aren't too interested in it though.


----------



## happybleats

> So how often do you give it?


 right now once a week



> How many are you doing this with?


 all my goats get this..20 in all



> How did it go before you started the oils


 we used Ivomec plus and valbazen...for 11 years..Ivomec plus, per last fecal, was no longer working. But valbazen still worked. But last year we lost a few young kids to worms and this year we lost several and one adult doe to worm load....it was when we started using the oils that made the difference..we started with acute dosing while in crisis and then went to heavy dosing...until finally we are under maintenance dosing once a week.


----------



## MoonShadow

I'll need to try this! I use essential oils for a lot of things already, so I should have most everything I need.
I've had a really hard time this year and last keeping lids pink. Ivomec really isn't working around here anymore. Herbal wormers are helping but they just aren't giving me that nice bright pink. I'm excited to try this!!



catharina said:


> Does this plant have a strong smell when it's crushed or pulled? We have tons of it if so. The goats aren't too interested in it though.


I think it does. I've always just called it stink weed hehe. I always though it had a weird smell and as a kid it was the only pretty flower I'd never pick for my mom. Lol


----------



## happybleats

> 'll need to try this! I use essential oils for a lot of things already, so I should have most everything I need.
> I've had a really hard time this year and last keeping lids pink. Ivomec really isn't working around here anymore. Herbal wormers are helping but they just aren't giving me that nice bright pink. I'm excited to try this!!


keep us posted on your progress Moonshadow...use quality oils...I have a friend who used some from a health food store and although she said they seem to help, she did not get the results I and a few others got using pure oils...


----------



## Turquoisebird

What brand eos are you using?


----------



## happybleats

> What brand eos are you using?


I use DOTerra oils


----------



## chiwapacreek

How are your eyelids now? I'm thinking of trying this.


----------



## happybleats

Im sorry I haven't updated sooner..the goats are staying deep pink...all are boasting in good health...very please


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Cathy, can you list exactly what you started giving them for an active worm load ~like how many drops of what and how often and then how you tamed it down? What I mean is a day by day step by step explanation....That'd be great!


----------



## happybleats

Ill gather my notes tomorrow!


----------



## happybleats

> So Cathy, can you list exactly what you started giving them for an active worm load ~like how many drops of what and how often and then how you tamed it down? What I mean is a day by day step by step explanation....That'd be great!


this is my first post which pretty well sum it up...but I will summarize

what we did:
how often and then how you tamed it down
During crisis we dosed both herbal and EOs twice a day
once we were out of crisis we went to 3 days on 4 days rest...
now we are on once a week. ( we did notice tape worm today in the kids pen so they will get a few rounds of 3 days on 4 days rest of the oils.

how many drops of what
Oils and amounts used
1 drop each of 
oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....

Now that things are calm, worm wise, we give each goat one drop each oregano, wild orange, lemon grass and Digeszen...in 1 cc EVOO...we give this after a stressor such as kidding, bad weather, or as indicated by famacha or condition of the goat. How we prepare this for the whole herd is add one drop of each oil per goat in a small jar, then add one cc of EVOO per goat in that jar...mix well and serve out 1 cc each goat...

We also give LOH herbal wormer weekly as protocol. We give Fresh raw garlic daily, which helps by boosting immune systems and acts as a worm repellant of sorts.

hope this helps...: )


----------



## chiwapacreek

How much garlic?


----------



## chiwapacreek

Also, i am starting fir meadows herbal wormer when it gets here and i ordered a digestive aid from them so would I need the digestzen too?


----------



## happybleats

i feed about 2 full heads of garlic broke up for 11 Does 1-2 times a day...they gobble it right up

Ess. Oils work differently then herbs. I have GI soother I use but for worming I use the digestzen...


----------



## chiwapacreek

Thanks! Do you milk yours? Does the milk taste like garlic?


----------



## happybleats

Yes, Ours are Milkers....No flavor problems


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Kathy. I'm very interested in this! I have been giving my goats fresh garlic cloves too. But I had someone tell me recently I should be very careful. Can cause anemia! Have you heard that? My goats love garlic! But I find they eat it and then back off sometimes. Other times not wanting any. 

This is what she quoted from kat drovdahl's bk (fir meadows owner):


GARLIC

Garlic is a wonderful herb. If there were only 2 medicinal herbs on the planet, garlic would be my other choice (cayenne pepper being the first). But I don't have to choose so just know I am very thankful for this gift! Allium sativa is one of those plants I use anytime a creature is ill. There are 23 to 35 known antibacterial phytochemicals in garlic. I think it is safe to suggest that as we learn more about nutrients we may find even more. It is also antifungal, antiparasitic, antimicrobial, antiviral and an immunostimulant. Garlic is also a wealthy source of probiotics/enzymes. In humans we like this herb to assist the body in cleaning veins and arteries, which also is something to consider in pets that eat animal products. It's a great general health supporting herb but for absolute best results it must be used fresh. One of the most important ingredients is gone about 15 minutes after it is cut into or crushed. I feed it blended with water, carrot juice, or olive oil, whole, pressed into feed, mixed with black strap or any way I think is the easiest way to get it down them. Remember my friend that makes garlic and cayenne sandwiches for her goats? I've even heard of people pressing it into peanut butter (use organic please). A 100 to 200 pound animal would use 2 "woman sized thumb joint" sized cloves. 2 cloves is roughly the equivalent to 1 human dose of penicillin for activity. That means your 9 pound house cat is going to have just 1/8th of a clove for its regular dose. Occasionally there are reports of Hemolytic Anemia in cats and dogs consuming large quantities of garlic. It only seems to be a problem in some domesticated pets and I wonder if there isn't a relationship between the amounts of vaccines they and their ancestors have had along with their personal toxic load, plus the garlic that causes this. Studies would be great to have here. I have had no problem with giving reasonable quantities of garlic to my pets. I have found that most of my goats will take this readily if they are not feeling well, but usually pass on it when feeling well. Or they will take it for one or two days then pass it up. So if you use it as a supplement you might follow this pattern at the correct dose for your creature: 1 or 2 days on, then 1 or 2 days off, unless you need it longer for an acute situation.


from The Accessible Pet, Equine and Livestock Herbal by Katherine Drovdahl MH, CR, DipHIr, CEIT


----------



## VVFarm

I LOVE this thread!!!! Thank you.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Love this, thank you for all the info. So you gave all those EOs, except for the clove, to pregnant does with no side effects? You have full-sized, right? So the dose may be half for Nigerians.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

Very interesting indeed! 
I am concerned about the costs -herbal dewormer is expensive (I have 12-18 goats at any given time), and adding EO's almost doubles the costs (just looking at what they cost, ouch!)...

I am doing 'ok' worming as needed....just weighing out the value for me on this one so will be following this thread for sure. I guess I would not mind the expense *if it was convenient AND proven*...but buying, mixing my own EO's and getting herbal dewormer from the US is not really convenient. Such frequent regular administering is also more work.

Not trying to be negative, just realiatic - I see you see working on the 'proven' part. All very interesting, I am optimistic!!


----------



## happybleats

> This is what she quoted from kat drovdahl's bk (fir meadows owner):


I have had no issues..as a matter of fact my goats eye colors are very nice : ) also you will note this was for cats and dogs...


> Occasionally there are reports of Hemolytic Anemia in cats and dogs consuming large quantities of garlic.





> So you gave all those EOs, except for the clove, to pregnant does with no side effects? You have full-sized, right? So the dose may be half for Nigerians.


I gave my Nigies the same dose as my standard..

Redbarn...I can see your point. When I tried herbs before, the frequent dosing got me..I found I missed dosing all to often there fore didn't make it work very well, but Im better at keeping track now : ) 
Oils do seem to cost a bunch...but 15 ml carries about 250 drops...do terra is very strong oil and one drop is all that is needed...I know some who just do one oil...maybe one time they give oregano, next time Lemon grass..I guess Im too afraid to do one or two oils after all the trouble I had this past summer. Unlike Herbs, which need to be done weekly...Im doing Oils now as needed..after stressors such as kidding, or a bad storm..One day I might JUST do oils as many are doing..


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Cathy thank you!! I didn't think it should be a problem. I started feeding my goats garlic. It has to be great for them. It's a great wormer I think as well!
Great to know this stuff about eos and worming!!
I want to try it!!


----------



## happybleats

When i first fed garlic i had no takers lol..now its like feeding catfish in a pond lol..everyone's head up trying to be hand fed their garlic while I try to get them in their feeders lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes our reaction is much the same here! They seem to know when they need it too. Sometimes some aren't interested. Other times they can't get enough! Even my one baby I have left from babies in 2016 is eating it!
I'd be interested to see if garlic alone could be a good wormer.


----------



## MoonShadow

Do you know if this EOs recipe could be used on sheep as well? I have a 12 year old sheep who, in his old age, has trouble dealing with even a mild worm load.


----------



## happybleats

Yes..safe for sheep as well..might do weekly for him since he has isssues


----------



## MoonShadow

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Has a thread been started yet for garlic Cathy? I've got stuff to share if not. I found a study that is real interesting and there might be more. So if you've started a thread let me know. Sorry to be off topic here. 

Tami


----------



## happybleats

No thread yet...I think you should start one...should be interesting to read hows garlic is being used and how its helping


----------



## billiejw89

the doterra oils are a little out of my price range. I usually buy from piping rock. Is there an equivilant to DigestZen that I can use?


----------



## happybleats

You can look up DoTerra digestzen to see which oils are in the blend however...it is very important to find quality oils especially when giving orally. I have not heard of Pipping rock..so have no opinion..just a word of warning..Using poor quality can do more harm then good.


----------



## billiejw89

Thank you I will look into it. Is it better to buy duterra through their website or from sites like Amazon?


----------



## happybleats

Always through the company...you want to be sure you are getting the real stuff...you can get a few at a time...start with Oregano and the digestzen then add others as you can..you can also join as a wholesale consultant which just allows you to get whole sale prices with no buying commitment... If you like more info on that...PM me and I will fill you in : )


----------



## quarteracreranch

This is a very interesting thread. Where do you buy your herbs and essential oils from? Also, is there an herbal and essential oil treatment for mites? I have one that keeps getting them back. Thanks


----------



## happybleats

> This is a very interesting thread. Where do you buy your herbs and essential oils from? Also, is there an herbal and essential oil treatment for mites? I have one that keeps getting them back. Thanks


I buy the parasite formula from Land of Havilah and other herbs from Mountain rose herbs...My Buy Do Terra Ess. oils. 
for mites..mites and lice often get those the worse who have poor immune system..I start my boosting them with Fresh raw garlic and extra B vitamin..either with herbs (cayenne pepper has a lot of B's in it) or B complex. For treatment I would try tea tree oil in a heavy oil like Olive oil and rub on location...if its a large area, you can add enough water to spray on.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great Cathy, thanks. I always wondered what the difference is between soaping eo's I use and a brand like DoTerra besides he hefty price increase...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Interesting read for sure, Cathy! I was never much of a EO user or herb user, I have always found it to be too inconvenient to use here, but that is great that its working for so many people!
Glad you found something that is working for your herd. I'm pretty lucky I guess, I worm maybe once a year and safeguard still works for mine even.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Following!


----------



## happybleats

> Great Cathy, thanks. I always wondered what the difference is between soaping eo's I use and a brand like DoTerra besides he hefty price increase


Yes there is a huge difference. I buy Brambleberry for soap and lotion making...they have pretty nice oils but none I would trust to take orally. Just need to trust your source...



> I'm pretty lucky I guess, I worm maybe once a year and safeguard still works for mine even.
> __________________


Wow Lacy you are blessed...I remember when I didnt worm mine but once a year just as protocol....but no more!!


----------



## happybleats

Here is a bit on how Frankincense gets from tree to bottle..to help understand why they cost so darn much lol If you are buying oils for a few dollars, I can pretty much guarantee its NOT pure. Im not trying to put a plug in for Doterra, its my choice, doesnt need to be yours..but this gives you an idea of what to look for in a quality oil..



> "Cō-Impact Sourcing® - Frankincense
> The doTERRA Co-Impact Sourcing Initiative in Somalia provides frankincense harvesters with greater opportunities for income, while providing doTERRA with access to skilled harvesters who help accomplish the intricate steps of frankincense resin harvesting.
> Frankincense in Somalia
> For thousands of years, frankincense resins have been harvested in Somalia from wild Boswellia trees like Carterii and Frereana. Boswellia carterii trees typically grow best in sandy soil, producing small resin tears. The resin tears from the Carterii species are some of the most commonly harvested types of resin, and usually have a very round shape. Unlike the Carterii trees, Frereana trees do not thrive on sandy soil, but need a dry, rocky climate to produce the largest resin of the Boswellia species.
> Frankincense Harvesters
> Harvesting Frankincense resin is a delicate process that requires careful planning and precise skill and takes over five months to complete the process. Frankincense harvesters must travel long distances, leaving their families and communities behind. They often live in caves along the way as they harvest frankincense resins from remote locations. Once the tears are harvested, the resin is carefully cleaned, separated, and organized (by size and color) typically by women.
> Despite the lengthy and difficult harvesting process, harvesters are often unable to sell their frankincense resins for a fair price. Because of the intense harvesting process and the lack of adequate payment, a large portion of the available frankincense trees in Somalia have not been harvested.
> doTERRA Co-Impact Sourcing Initiative in Somalia
> The doTERRA Co-Impact Sourcing Initiative provides frankincense harvesters with fair wages and on-time payments (including food and cash prepayments spread out during the year) by working around the layers of middlemen and instead working directly with those who harvest and sort the frankincense. This arrangement provides a much more stable and reliable income to frankincense harvesters. doTERRA is also working with our partners to ensure that the cleaning and sorting of the frankincense resins takes place as close to the harvesting locations as possible so that these important jobs (typically held by women) remain in rural areas where they are most needed and benefit the harvesting families. Our initiative also ensures that these women receive fair wages and that they are able to work in more favorable working conditions. Along with these sustainable sourcing efforts, the doTERRA Healing Hands Foundation™ has also funded the construction of two new schools for hundreds of students from harvester clans. For more information, see more here. These efforts are making a positive impact for improving the rural families' livelihoods."
> https://doterra.com/&#8230;/difference-co-impact-sourcing-frankin&#8230;


----------



## quarteracreranch

Thank you! And on the fresh garlic (Hate to sound stupid) but do I actually take a garlic bulb and break it up and feed him? How much garlic and how often? (Sorry) I didn't know a goat would eat garlic. And yes, his immune system has been down for awhile. Our vet works on goats only has been treating him. But he needs help. Now, he has mites on his legs. I'm going to shave his legs up to his knees and treat with tea tree oil. (Melaleuca) Thank You!


----------



## odieclark

Cathy, you never cease to amaze us! Such a great pioneer! Talking about garlic,.... LOVE It!

Do you or any of you grow garlic? 

For mites, would the Cylence work? Or chicken dust with permithium in it? Apple Cider vinegar? Or perhaps rubbing Vaseline on his legs to suffocate them? He sounds miserable. All those crawly and itchy things, can be challenging to get rid of! Our vet discussed this with us, as we didn't know what ours had, mites, fleas,mange, ringworm, lice,...or a combination of? We felt some new kids brought in something, but also had som patches of fur missing on a buck, and flaky scabby skin on another goat! 

We threw the book at them, and it seems they are good now! The one with the flaky skin, we are still working with, but it is much improved.

Stick with it, and hoping someone can direct you to a simple solution!


----------



## happybleats

> but do I actually take a garlic bulb and break it up and feed him? How much garlic and how often? (


`
Yes just break a bulb up..see how he likes it...he can eat a small handful easy daily.



> For mites, would the Cylence work? No Or chicken dust with permithium in it?May help Apple Cider vinegar? May helpOr perhaps rubbing Vaseline on his legs to suffocate them?Not sure, wouldbe messy with things sticking to it


Quickest way to get rid of mites if Ivomec injectable..1 cc per 40# sub Q once a week for 3 weeks..


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I try to give as few shots as possible. For mites we use Nustock cream. A few applications and they are gone. It seems to wk really well. I read somewhere mites hate sulfur. And that is one of the ingredients!
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...=84507308083&gclid=CKXjrqHlrNECFQ-ZfgodX2IMSw

Great stuff!

Tami


----------



## odieclark

*NuStock*



Buck Naked Boers said:


> I try to give as few shots as possible. For mites we use Nustock cream. A few applications and they are gone. It seems to wk really well. I read somewhere mites hate sulfur. And that is one of the ingredients!
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...=84507308083&gclid=CKXjrqHlrNECFQ-ZfgodX2IMSw
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> Tami


I forgot about that! We actually put NuStock on the two billy goats and they seemed to enjoy it! Not sure if the one did, but the one with the worst skin around his neck seemed to like it and he has improved with each application.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes NuStock is great stuff! It heals skin well. And Mites hate the stuff. I think they suffocate because it is oily. I usually use latex gloves to put it on....it is messy stuff. But it works! And I don't have to give shots to treat.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Cathy: What do you think about Mountain Rose Herb Co EO's? Do you think they compare to DoTerra? I would think they would be just as good as DoTerra's EO's.

Tami


----------



## happybleats

Im not sure Tami about the quality of mountain rose..i do buy their herbs...i would read up on them if you use them internal..find out how they harvest and get rhe oils in the bottle...testing ect....


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok. I've just heard really good things about their company. So thought I'd ask if you knew.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sorry y'all, didn't see there was another page so tried to post on a previous one....


----------



## chiwapacreek

I started the essential oils yesterday. I'm not having any worm issues right now but I wanted to start this along with my herbal wormer. Would you suggest just doing once a week? Or for a few days to start out? Also, can you make up a jar full and keep it for a few weeks or do you need to make it the day you give it?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I would suggest doing it the day before a full moon, day of and day after. There's something to do with worms and the moon, it's interesting if you want to research it 

I think you can mix it up in a jar. But it HAS to be a glass jar, no plastic or metal. But you have to know the dose after everything is mixed together and dose correctly.


----------



## happybleats

> I started the essential oils yesterday. I'm not having any worm issues right now but I wanted to start this along with my herbal wormer. Would you suggest just doing once a week? Or for a few days to start out? Also, can you make up a jar full and keep it for a few weeks or do you need to make it the day you give it?


because we had such a hard time last summer...we are doing herbal 3 days (M W F) a week and oils 2 ( T TH) days a week..rest Sat and Sun day. Getting a good head start and Im sure over kill...but I want a strong Front on this war, plus the herbs are good food too, so wont hurt...we also do the new babies..AND YES..you can make your oil blend a head of time, as stated in a dark glass container..be sure to shake well between dosing. also .many do the new moon method of 3 days before new moon...the day of new moon and then 3 days after the new moon. I did this once and might go to doing this again as long as everyone is doing well..


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Couldn't remember which moon, oops


----------



## happybleats

> Couldn't remember which moon, oops


some do the full moon method too ...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Not to hijack, but I just had very nice success using Oregano EO on one of my does. She is one of my pets I guiltily kept because I was attached.  She isn't a breeder and isn't thrifty. She started having on and off running poops. I ran a fecal and chemically dewormed accordingly, but it didn't completely resolve. I dewormed again with the same wormer after 10 days, and still she wasn't completely better. The poops were inconsistent, and her body condition just "looked wormy", if you know what I mean. Despite pink eyelids her coat was rough, she had sunken hips and a bit of a "pot belly"

After consulting with Kat of Land of Havilah, I decided to use Oregano EO from her DoTerra store. I added a couple drops to her herbal dewormer every day for a couple of days, and her poops cleared right up. I am very happy with how she looks now, she looks as good condition as she's ever been.

Now I add a couple drops into everyone's dewormer (except for the pregger does who I am paranoid about) every week or two just to give the herbs an "edge".


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## happybleats

> Not to hijack, but I just had very nice success using Oregano EO on one of my does. She is one of my pets I guiltily kept because I was attached. She isn't a breeder and isn't thrifty. She started having on and off running poops. I ran a fecal and chemically dewormed accordingly, but it didn't completely resolve. I dewormed again with the same wormer after 10 days, and still she wasn't completely better. The poops were inconsistent, and her body condition just "looked wormy", if you know what I mean. Despite pink eyelids her coat was rough, she had sunken hips and a bit of a "pot belly"
> 
> After consulting with Kat of Land of Havilah, I decided to use Oregano EO from her DoTerra store. I added a couple drops to her herbal dewormer every day for a couple of days, and her poops cleared right up. I am very happy with how she looks now, she looks as good condition as she's ever been.
> 
> Now I add a couple drops into everyone's dewormer (except for the pregger does who I am paranoid about) every week or two just to give the herbs an "edge".


Thats great news...Kristie from LOH is very helpful. my goats have been doing great!! ALso just aside note: the only EO we take precaution with on pregnant goats is clove..oregano is perfectly safe.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Aaaaa her name is Kristie! Kat is from Fir Meadow, who is also awesome. Sorry about that.

Good to know on the Oregano! I'll just keep the dose small for the pregger girls.


----------



## happybleats

Yes. : ) .

you will be surprised how well one drop does : )


----------



## goathiker

Be very careful with it oregano is used to start late menstruation and in high doses can cause uterine contractions. It is one of the herbs used to cause abortion of unwanted pregnancy. 
I deal with teas rather than oils but still...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thank you, Jill! I'll hold off until after she's kidded then, to be safe.  Today I gave her one third of a drop ... that probably won't do much of anything.


----------



## happybleats

> Be very careful with it oregano is used to start late menstruation and in high doses can cause uterine contractions. It is one of the herbs used to cause abortion of unwanted pregnancy


.

there are no warnings about this in ess. oils...I use it through pregnancy on my does with no issues. Plus I use one drop..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Did the warning/label mention not taking it internally?


----------



## happybleats

when choosing quality oils _most_ are safe internal...Ive been using do terra for a few years now..I trust the oil 100%. If it should not be used internal, the company says so..such as Wintergreen...for example


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ok, awesome.


----------



## chiwapacreek

How many days in a row can I do this?


----------



## happybleats

when we were in crisis I gave it 2 times a day.....we Now we are giving it 2 times a week again as we enter warmer months..


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Following


----------



## chiwapacreek

happybleats said:


> when we were in crisis I gave it 2 times a day.....we Now we are giving it 2 times a week again as we enter warmer months..


Thanks. I've been doing it once a week on Sunday and herbal wormer in Wednesday's. I did a repeat fecal yesterday and counted more eggs than two weeks ago, no one has any worm symptoms but I want to get those numbers down. I'm going to do the oils in the morning and herbs at night for a week and see where we stand after that


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Chiwapacreek:
Have you also been adding garlic to your regime? That power packs your regime. I found it caused our numbers to go down. 

Ginger is great for them too. 

Tami


----------



## chiwapacreek

I have occasionally given garlic maybe once a week or so but the one with the highest numbers won't eat it


----------



## chiwapacreek

How often should I be giving garlic?


----------



## ksalvagno

Daily.


----------



## chiwapacreek

Ok thanks I'll do that


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes ours get as much as they want to eat per day. Usually that is 1-2 heads of garlic I've got 6 goats (boers)

It kicks their coughs usually. It's been a great thing since we started giving it to them!

Sometimes they eat it and sometimes not. One will love it one day and hate it the next. They know when they need it it seems. 

Tami


----------



## chiwapacreek

I've got two that turn up their nose at it but the others can't seem to get enough?? Is there a limit to how much they can have? And do you just put it out and let them eat it or hand feed to them


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

We feed it in a container in the mornings. But I don't usually take out more than two heads of garlic with the cloves broken up. They usually eat most of it. Then I offer more later for second daily feeding. But I have some that gobble it and others that don't like it. Then sometimes the ones who don't like it will eat it. I really think they know when they need it. 

I am not sure if there is a limit to how much they should eat. 

Cathy might know.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired

Interesting thread, following.


----------



## Pittsewing

I have doterra oregano EO. What is the recipe for the herbal dewormer? Or where can I buy it. I lost a great breeder Buck to barber pole last summer and definitely want to take preventative action. Thanks.


----------



## chiwapacreek

I have used Molly's herbal wormer before and I use fir meadows now.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I really want to start making my own herbal wormer. It's so expensive to buy from either fir meadows or land of Havilah. 
You can buy bulk herbs/powders at mountain rose herbs in Eugene Oregon. Online. They have great prices! 
I make a herbal blend that's on land of havilahs website. Going to see if it makes a difference with my goats. 
But I'd love to make my own wormer. It can't be that difficult!!

I buy chopped raspberry leaf from them and get a large bag of it for my pregnant does right now. My raspberry plants aren't all leafed out yet. When they are tho I will just feed it fresh to my pregnant does. And after they've had their babies too!

Tami


----------



## Udder Folks

I get on the Goat Spot so seldom these days - seems like I only make time when a problem crops up. But I am SO happy to have made it on here yesterday to see this thread! You all are the best! 

I have just a few questions. Has anyone used both the LOH and Fir Meadow, and found the LOH to be superior? I have been using Fir Meadow's DWorm A and GI Soother, but have to admit that I haven't been at it on a firm schedule, and we have still had to go at the worms chemically. I would especially love if we could tackle the coccidia with this year's kid crop without the Dimethox regimen.

Tami - I am in Oregon, too. Your daughter tried to help me sell some goats on her Facebook group the other year! I am so excited to hear about the herbal shop in Eugene. Please let me know how your mix is working, because I would LOVE to have something affordable enough to make me want to use it liberally!

And Cathy, I'm really interested in the EOs. I have been doing a little reading online, and I know my sis-in-law (out of state) uses DoTerra oils for her children. Did you sign up as a distributor or a wholesale customer? I would love to be able to get discounted prices, but am not interested in selling anything. Just curious about what has worked for you. Also, do you think the LOH herbal you are using is working on coccidia as well as all of the worms? I'm wondering if it is doing double-duty, as it is twice the price per pound, as compared to FM. Lastly, I'm sorry if I missed this earlier in your posts, but do you also add ginger paste as LOH suggests? And if so, is that something you make, or purchase?

Thanks everyone for taking time to share your wealth of knowledge. I am super-excited to get started with this!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Buck Naked Boers - I've done research on herbal deworming recipes and I come up with my own recipe. Haven't used it yet because I don't have the herbs for it at the moment, and because I've been trying essential oils  If you like, I can send the recipe to you and you can give it a try.


----------



## chiwapacreek

I'd love to see the recipe!


----------



## happybleats

> And Cathy, I'm really interested in the EOs. I have been doing a little reading online, and I know my sis-in-law (out of state) uses DoTerra oils for her children. Did you sign up as a distributor or a wholesale customer? I would love to be able to get discounted prices, but am not interested in selling anything. Just curious about what has worked for you. Also, do you think the LOH herbal you are using is working on coccidia as well as all of the worms? I'm wondering if it is doing double-duty, as it is twice the price per pound, as compared to FM. Lastly, I'm sorry if I missed this earlier in your posts, but do you also add ginger paste as LOH suggests? And if so, is that something you make, or purchase?


Im signed up as a wellness advocate but Im not working the business...I like the perks of free oils when I order so much ect..and since I use then for both my family and animals, and my home, I buy a lot lol..but you can sign up as a Whole sale customer and get whole sale price with no obligation to purchase or sale. its $35 a year. My daughter went this route. I have very impressed with DoTerra oils. 
LOH has worked well for me, Im hoping it helps Coccida, I am also adding the oils seemed to super change the herbs, so far so good..we are just now Kidding and we do give kids the herbs and oils as well..have not done coccidia treatment aside from the iol/herbs..I use both now. I have made the ginger/garlic paste but not necessarily with the wormer..


----------



## happybleats

Oh to make paste...I blend equal amounts of ginger and garlic in the blender with EVOO


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Okay, I'll post the recipe here  Please note, I have not done any experiments with it and cannot say that it'll work. Right now all herbs are done at equal portions each. As time goes on and you see how they react to it, you can adjust the measurements to suit your needs, as well as take out/add in herbs.

Must have herbs: (important, deworming herbs)
Garlic
Cayenne
Ginger
Cloves *
Wormwood *
Black Walnut **
Pumpkin Seed
Lobelia (this herb brings other herbs and constituents to where it is needed - it's a carrier herb) 

Supporting Herbs:
Thyme
Fennel
Parsley
Hyssop
Nettle

* do not use with pregnant animals
** do not use with horses, etc


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Megan thank you for sharing the recipe!!
Udder folks: yes!!!! I remember my daughter helping you!
I hope all is going well for your farm!

LOH and Fir meadows are so expensive wieners! I know they have to make money but I'm trying to formulate my own wormer. Can't be that difficult. 

Will post more about that later. 

Tami


----------



## happybleats

> Right now all herbs are done at equal portions each


by weight or measurement?


----------



## chiwapacreek

Thank you!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

happybleats - sorry  By weight, since if you're measuring by volume, it won't be the same all the time because of the difference with herb weights and sizes.


----------



## goathiker

I would probably add licorice root to that. It speeds intestinal contractions and would help push the bodies out faster.


----------



## happybleats

> By weight,


I figured but thought I would ask : )


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

There are some others on the internet I found so thought I'd share them here. I think making your own isn't difficult. Others are doing it, we can save money right?? 

The recipe cedar point shared sounds great. Just thought I'd share what some other people use too. I'm going to look at all the recipes and probably choose from all the ingredients they have in common I think? Seems reasonable to me. 

Here are a few recipes I found:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/kainsonthecreek.wordpress.com/2013/03/21/herbal-animal-wormer/amp/

https://www.sufficientself.com/threads/gonna-make-my-own-herbal-dewormer-for-goats-finally.6672/

http://lifeatmennageriefarm.blogspot.com/2012/05/homemade-herbal-goat-dewormer.html?m=1

https://libertyhomesteadfarm.com/herbal-remedies/homemade-herbal-animal-dewormer-tonic/

This was some interesting info. Not recipe but rather just some info on wormer and she sells her wormer formulas too:

http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/wormer.htm

I'm hoping to get my herbs ordered soon. 

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jill I just saw something in a email about licorice root! Didn't know this! Yes would be a great one to add! I completely agree!!
Here is what it said:

The Licorice root is a super-powered natural antibiotic.

Steven Orr, in The New American Herbal, says licorice root contains "glycyrrhizic acid," which has been shown "to treat and soothe respiratory problems like bronchitis, usually in the form of cough drops and syrup, and also arthritis" (p 225).

It is even being studied to measure its ability to treat "hepatitis, cirrhosis, herpes, and flu" (p 225).

But the most impressive attribute of licorice is that glycyrrhizic acid in licorice root is showing promise for treating the deadliest illnesses of our time: HIV-1 and SARS-related coronavirus.

It's an antibiotic, antiviral, and delicious! 

It is even used to treat conditions like eczema, asthma, and Lyme Disease.

(See The Herbal Drugstore, The Encyclopedia of Natural Medicine (3rd Edition), and Herbal Antivirals for more about licorice root).

Tami


----------



## Udder Folks

Thank you, everyone! I love this thread!

Cathy - so, you're not working the DoTerra business, but if I decide to sign up as a wholesale customer, would it help you at all if I do it through you? Just thought I'd check before I proceed with anything!


----------



## happybleats

> Cathy - so, you're not working the DoTerra business, but if I decide to sign up as a wholesale customer, would it help you at all if I do it through you? Just thought I'd check before I proceed with anything!


You are welcome to sign up under me...It helps if I buy enough for the month, and one day I may break down and get busy but I dont see me doing so just yet.. but if you DIL is selling and working the business she may need more on her team.


----------



## Udder Folks

Thanks, Cathy! My sis-in-law was only doing the wholesale customer thing, and she didn't renew the last couple of years. I should be ready to get started in the next couple of weeks - I'll pm you for information on signing up! Seriously hoping the EOs are tough enough to battle the Oregon worms!


----------



## happybleats

I would be happy to get you started...I even thought of talking with a friend who is really busy with it and se if its anything I want to do ...I am wishy washy...I like being home lol


----------



## Udder Folks

happybleats said:


> Oils and amounts used
> 1 drop each of
> oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
> we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....
> 
> this was our trial run...we think upping this dose to 2 drops each in 2-3 cc per adult standard animal...and 1 drop each in 2-3 cc olive oil for kids..as our weekly preventive treatment....many are having luck with 1 drop per 50# in carrier oil


Cathy - my oils will be here any day, and I want to try them out with your dosages. I'm wondering whether you prepare your olive oil with the EO drops in it one goat at a time, or whether you prepare larger batches, and trust that the EOs are well-distributed throughout when you dose?

And so, are you now giving your adults each a 2-3 cc dose of olive oil, with 2 drops of each EO in it? And how young were the kids that you have dosed with the oils? Have you continued to do a chemical preventative for coccidia, or have you successfully replaced that with your herbal/EOs combination?

Thanks!


----------



## happybleats

> Cathy - my oils will be here any day, and I want to try them out with your dosages. I'm wondering whether you prepare your olive oil with the EO drops in it one goat at a time, or whether you prepare larger batches, and trust that the EOs are well-distributed throughout when you dose?
> 
> And so, are you now giving your adults each a 2-3 cc dose of olive oil, with 2 drops of each EO in it? And how young were the kids that you have dosed with the oils? Have you continued to do a chemical preventative for coccidia, or have you successfully replaced that with your herbal/EOs combination?


I mix a large batch and stir very well between doses. 
what we are doing now since everyone looks great and lids are all deep red, one drop each in 1-3 cc olive oil for all goats, even kids... Tiny kids we give just a 1/2-1 cc of the mix to introduce them to the oils...they all seem to enjoy it. we try not to use any chemical treatment now..herbs and oils only. We make a herb tea once a week and oils we do once a week. We are watching everyone close to see if we need to up the frequency. we started them pretty heavy and now tapered down.


----------



## Udder Folks

I don't know if this should have a new thread, but would you please explain the herbal tea? I mix my herbal powder with some molasses, when I have it, or just water when I don't. Roll it into balls, and then pass them out to everyone. Most of the goats will eat them, readily. But the tea intrigues me!

Thanks!


----------



## happybleats

I make the tea In a half gallon canning jar. 1/2 cup Herbal wormer in the jar and pour 6-7 cups of steam distilled water just off the boil to make the tea. stir well and put the lid on tight...let steep 15 minutes then remove lid stir and let cool...we stir between doses and draw up 30 cc per standard and 15 cc for kids and nigerians and 5-10 cc for smaller kids..kind of go by feel on each.

EDIT: We now add a whole garlic Bulb, broke up and a chunk of ginger root and blend in the tea until super smooth..we dose the same as mentioned above.


----------



## happybleats

I tried the balls but this is just easier for us


----------



## Udder Folks

happybleats said:


> I make the tea In a half gallon canning jar. 1/2 cup Herbal wormer in the jar and pour 6-7 cups of steam distilled water just off the boil to make the tea. stir well and put the lid on tight...let steep 15 minutes then remove lid stir and let cool...we stir between doses and draw up 30 cc per standard and 15 cc for kids and nigerians and 5-10 cc for smaller kids..kind of go by feel on each.


Sorry not to do the math here, myself, but does the 30 cc dose of tea then equate to the 1/2 T dry dose, or whatever is recommended on the package for the "dry" dosage? Do your goats "like" their serving of tea?


----------



## happybleats

...On LOH she makes the same tea with 1 cup of the herbal formula in the same amount of water then adds to a 19 gallon water tank...for me I want to make sure they get what they need...so I measured each goats dose to see who much it was total and got 1/2 cup...so went with that amount...once we have everybody dosed if there is any left ver we let those who desire it to finish up...This is working for us..


oh yes..they all love it : ) not all want to be drenched but once they taste what it is they suck it right up


----------



## Udder Folks

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kim Gregg

I'm new to goats (have 2 dwarf Nigerians) & EO's, so wondering 1) Is there a difference between Orange & Wild Orange, and 2) is there a name for "herbal wormer" & where do you find it??? Also wondering if anybody has used this or similar for sheep??? I got 4 of them right now too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Fir Meadow and Land of Havilah sell herbal wormers. You would need to look at the different mixes to see which one is good for you. Either owners of those farms can answer any questions too.


----------



## goat girls

I've used both wormers that ksalvango mentioned, I preferred Fir meadow and that seemed to work better for me. But you might have different worms than I do.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Molly's Herbals also sells herbal wormer. I believe she markets it for sheep, though I'm not totally sure.


----------



## Megs11

I am brand new to goats (made my deposit, but do not have them yet). 

Should I start out treating them w an herbal deformer? I have plenty of the eos needed.

We've never had goats on our property, but just sent our 2 beef steers off to freezer camp. I'm trying to figure out what my routine for our 3 new goats should be(2 yearlings, 1 kid- all nubians).


----------



## Heather Bradley

happybleats said:


> Like many of you, we have battled worms hard again this season...Barber pole worm especially... Ivomec plus no longer works for my farm and Valbazen, although I have not fecaled yet to check...doesnt seem to be working very well either...I ordered Herbal Wormer from Land of Havinah and was having pretty good results with acute dosing...but when I added Ess. Oils...thats when we saw pink...pink lids that is deep pink. I have used EOs in my goats care for a few years now, this is the first I tried to focus on worm load...I am convinced the EOs put us over the top in our battle!!
> 
> what we did:
> During crisis we dosed both herbal and EOs twice a day
> once we were out of crisis we went to 3 days on 4 days rest...
> now we are on once a week. ( we did notice tape worm today in the kids pen so they will get a few rounds of 3 days on 4 days rest of the oils.
> 
> Oils and amounts used
> 1 drop each of
> oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
> we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....
> 
> this was our trial run...we think upping this dose to 2 drops each in 2-3 cc per adult standard animal...and 1 drop each in 2-3 cc olive oil for kids..as our weekly preventive treatment....many are having luck with 1 drop per 50# in carrier oil....just need to figure out what works for each. Im very pleased with the results we got...I just need to learn to do fecal's to keep track :smile:


Are you still doing this? I want to start using EO on my goats this year. We are just getting into our kidding season. I'm wondering if I can start with the kids just doing once a week before worm problems begin.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I had some issues with cocci and stomach worms last season. Only using the second round of chemical dewormers AND LOH in conjunction seemed to knock it out. So this year I will be starting the LOH the week of kidding to try and stay ahead and not have to use the chemical dewormers.


----------



## ksalvagno

LOH is Land of Havilah herbal wormer in case you don't know.


----------



## happybleats

"Are you still doing this? I want to start using EO on my goats this year. We are just getting into our kidding season. I’m wondering if I can start with the kids just doing once a week before worm problems begin."

Yes we still use both Land of Havilah parasite Formula and Ess. oils. Also I recently read a study they did with sheep using Wild orange Ess oil. They found after time it began to cause the worm eggs to deform, there for not hatch. It was interesting because after 2 years of using Wild orange in my goats, I was blessed with zero worm issue in my herd. After such a battle you cant imagine how wonderful that was. This was not confirmed with fecal at the time, just deep red famachas and beautiful condition.
Edit to add: we start LOH at a week old. Just a small pinch once a week. I do let them taste the Eo blend when I give to moms.


----------



## goathiker

How much wild orange are you using Cathy?


----------



## happybleats

I use one drop of wild orange in a EO blend, then dilute in 3 cc EVOO.


----------



## happybleats

what we currently do is one drop each wild orange, lemon grass, oregano and digestive blend in 3 cc EVOO per each goat weekly during peek worm season and then as needed, like after kidding, or if someone shows pale lids. we are pretty diligent with the LOH herbal wormer. The super deep pink famachas are a welcome site.


----------



## happybleats

I have not found the exact article I read on Wild orange..but did find a few to support what it said, but I will keep looking for the other article. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20452126


----------



## goathiker

Does the digestive blend contain thyme or is there are reason you're not using it? It's been proven to wipe out parasite eggs in the intestines.

Here's a good study on mites and EOs for everyone. 
https://parasitesandvectors.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s13071-016-1889-3


----------



## happybleats

found the part about the eggs..
"Another series of experiments evaluated varying concentrations of an orange oil emulsion against egg and larval 0304-4017/$ - see front matter © 2010 Elsevier B.V. All rights reserved. doi:10.1016/j.vetpar.2010.04.017 96 J.M. Squires et al. / Veterinary Parasitology 172 (2010) 95-99 stages of H. contortus (Rosskopf et al., 2008). Concentrations ranging from 2 to 100% inhibited egg hatching by at least 90%. Exposure of third stage larvae (L3) to a concentration of 3% or more of the emulsion resulted in greater than 50% inhibition of larval motility or death." https://pubag.nal.usda.gov/pubag/downloadPDF.xhtml?id=48212&content=PDF


----------



## happybleats

Jill, DigestZen contains a blend of Anise Seed, Peppermint Plant, Ginger Rhizome/Root, Caraway Seed, Coriander Seed, Tarragon Plant, and Fennel Seed essential oils. I have read Thyme is good too..there is so many that are effective. Im sure it would not hurt to change things up every so often.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

@happybleats , I have just ordered the EO that you suggested. Are you going to update this thread as you change your routine?


----------



## happybleats

yes, Ill let you know if we change anything. Right now as things warm up and grass is coming in thick we do the Eos once a week, then do the herbs another day of the week, we will do this through out the wormy season. We still use the same blend, oregano, wild orange, lemon grass and Digestzen..but will change or add as needed, based on how each goat is doing. For now they do well on this blend.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

happybleats said:


> yes, Ill let you know if we change anything. Right now as things warm up and grass is coming in thick we do the Eos once a week, then do the herbs another day of the week, we will do this through out the wormy season. We still use the same blend, oregano, wild orange, lemon grass and Digestzen..but will change or add as needed, based on how each goat is doing. For now they do well on this blend.


Thank you. I use fir meadow farms DwormA and GISoother twice a week each now. Would you suggest EO once per week and each one of the herbals once per week for me also? I haven't done a fecal on any of them since last summer. They are healthy with FAMACH of 3 or 4 on all.


----------



## NicoleV

I was reading the 2018 langston goat field day proceedings and I ran across a study that they mentioned where they dosed sheep that had barber pole worms with an orange oil emulsion and they got a 97% reduction in fecal egg count after just one dose. In the study, the orange oil emulsion was made of about 40% orange terpene oil, 20% orange Valencia oil, and 40% water. It was emulsified using polysorbate 80, a food grade emulsifier. You dose it at 600mg/kg body weight, which after I did the math was 30cc/100lbs. I think I'm going to try this, but I don't have barber pole worms where I live with how my goats are housed. I hope it works on goats too. Does anyone here want to try it? 

They also mentioned a study using ginger oil as a wormer too, with about a 67% reduction in fecal egg count. I don't know the details on dosage though because I didn't read the paper on that particular study. 

From some rough calculations, I think you could make this orange emulsion for about $1 per dose. That's cheaper than chemical wormers.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I have just received my EO blend @happybleats reccomends. Going to mix it for Sunday dose.


----------



## happybleats

"Thank you. I use fir meadow farms DwormA and GISoother twice a week each now. Would you suggest EO once per week and each one of the herbals once per week for me also? I haven't done a fecal on any of them since last summer. They are healthy with FAMACH of 3 or 4 on all." 

hI Dwarf dad, Im thinking your famacha score chart maybe back word..1 being the best color and 5 being deadly..just want to be sure. right now, this time of year we are doing Eos once a week and Herbal once a week on a different day. Seems to be doing a good job. 

Nicole V..Yes I posted that same link. I have used Wild orange for a few years and last worm season had zero worm issues. Everyone stayed deep pink to red and in good condition. I did not fecal them but went based on what I saw.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

happybleats said:


> "Thank you. I use fir meadow farms DwormA and GISoother twice a week each now. Would you suggest EO once per week and each one of the herbals once per week for me also? I haven't done a fecal on any of them since last summer. They are healthy with FAMACH of 3 or 4 on all."
> 
> hI Dwarf dad, Im thinking your famacha score chart maybe back word..1 being the best color and 5 being deadly..just want to be sure. right now, this time of year we are doing Eos once a week and Herbal once a week on a different day. Seems to be doing a good job.
> 
> Nicole V..Yes I posted that same link. I have used Wild orange for a few years and last worm season had zero worm issues. Everyone stayed deep pink to red and in good condition. I did not fecal them but went based on what I saw.


Yep, backwards thinking again. Thank you.


----------



## happybleats

happens all the time..I just like to confirm just in case (thumbup)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Like many of you, we have battled worms hard again this season...Barber pole worm especially... Ivomec plus no longer works for my farm and Valbazen, although I have not fecaled yet to check...doesnt seem to be working very well either...I ordered Herbal Wormer from Land of Havinah and was having pretty good results with acute dosing...but when I added Ess. Oils...thats when we saw pink...pink lids that is deep pink. I have used EOs in my goats care for a few years now, this is the first I tried to focus on worm load...I am convinced the EOs put us over the top in our battle!!
> 
> what we did:
> During crisis we dosed both herbal and EOs twice a day
> once we were out of crisis we went to 3 days on 4 days rest...
> now we are on once a week. ( we did notice tape worm today in the kids pen so they will get a few rounds of 3 days on 4 days rest of the oils.
> 
> Oils and amounts used
> 1 drop each of
> oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
> we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....
> 
> this was our trial run...we think upping this dose to 2 drops each in 2-3 cc per adult standard animal...and 1 drop each in 2-3 cc olive oil for kids..as our weekly preventive treatment....many are having luck with 1 drop per 50# in carrier oil....just need to figure out what works for each. Im very pleased with the results we got...I just need to learn to do fecal's to keep track :smile:


@happybleats I have been using Fir Meadow's formula -- we haven't had any overloads of worms and things are going well, but all this wet weather - SHEESH! I need to up my game. Love land of havilah's, but one of my goats is allergic to black walnut and I cannot use their formula -- I am waiting for their equine and camelid formula to come (the only difference is the exclusion of black walnut). But I am willing to try essential oils, different than I have in the past, so I figured I would try something similar to your regimen. My only question is the method of administering... do you think it must be in olive oil? Mine get a teaspoon of applesauce daily with all their herbals and garlic, I can easily slip in some EO's.


----------



## odieclark

Oh my gosh this is so impressive! So, you are using essential oils and herbs to treat parasites? Even successful on Barber Pole???


----------



## happybleats

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> My only question is the method of administering... do you think it must be in olive oil? Mine get a teaspoon of applesauce daily with all their herbals and garlic, I can easily slip in some EO's.


Yes try the apple sauce. Any way they get it is fine : ) We are having lots of wet weather too and having to up our game. That and the Copper issue for us is an on going battle



odieclark said:


> Even successful on Barber Pole???


Yes, very effective against BP. : )


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Yes try the apple sauce. Any way they get it is fine : ) We are having lots of wet weather too and having to up our game. That and the Copper issue for us is an on going battle
> 
> Yes, very effective against BP. : )


We deal with copper issues as well. And zinc, and selenium. Hard well water  it really is a never ending battle.


----------



## happybleats

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> We deal with copper issues as well. And zinc, and selenium. Hard well water  it really is a never ending battle.


Yes, very hard water here..we been through 3 new washer machines in 15 years and wont even mess with the ice maker anymore! The hose filter does help the goats but I really want to put in a water filter thing at the well house. Im growing weary keeping up!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Yes, very hard water here..we been through 3 new washer machines in 15 years and wont even mess with the ice maker anymore! The hose filter does help the goats but I really want to put in a water filter thing at the well house. Im growing weary keeping up!


omg a hose filter. Please give me a link asap I would love one!


----------



## happybleats

it's a bit pricy!! but RV filters do not do well enough for us.

http://www.horsehydrator.com/


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I don't mind the price. How does it work? What does it attach to? What makes it helpful?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

We don't have a hose but will have a spigot like where a hose attaches to, I am sure it is the same size?


----------



## happybleats

it attaches between faucet and hose. Since it filters the water going to the goats water bucket...i'm seeing less copper issues. its not 100% but does a pretty good job and helps me in the fight.

Im sure it will work on just the faucet. but might be more vulnerable to breaking off. Especially if goats have access to rub on it


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> it attaches between faucet and hose. Since it filters the water going to the goats water bucket...i'm seeing less copper issues. its not 100% but does a pretty good job and helps me in the fight.


I am totally gonna try this! Thank you thank you thank you! I have been searching everywhere for a filter!

On a different note, the few EO's I didn't have just came today, perfect timing to see how they work!


----------



## ScottE

happybleats said:


> Yes, very hard water here..we been through 3 new washer machines in 15 years and wont even mess with the ice maker anymore! The hose filter does help the goats but I really want to put in a water filter thing at the well house. Im growing weary keeping up!


I just installed a filter on our well about 2 months ago for under $1000. We had crazy high amounts of iron and manganese and basically couldn't wash our hair or clothes. And I know iron is an antagonist to copper.

Anyways works great it backwashes about 40 gallons every other night and the filter material is rated for 10 years. (Its basically just engineered sand). The wife loves it and I thought it was pretty easy to plumb in.

I can post a link if your interested


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

ScottE said:


> I just installed a filter on our well about 2 months ago for under $1000. We had crazy high amounts of iron and manganese and basically couldn't wash our hair or clothes. And I know iron is an antagonist to copper.
> 
> Anyways works great it backwashes about 40 gallons every other night and the filter material is rated for 10 years. (Its basically just engineered sand). The wife loves it and I thought it was pretty easy to plumb in.
> 
> I can post a link if your interested


We don't have easy enough access to the well. For our bathing and washing water we use water softener salt, but not for the goats. This filter suggested by @happybleats is the perfect solution to what we need. Even if it only helps slightly, anything matters.


----------



## happybleats

ScottE said:


> I can post a link if your interested


I would be interested in the link : )


----------



## odieclark

happybleats said:


> I would be interested in the link : )


Thank you for sharing all this information and continuing all you do. I think if you often as you are trying and posting and using on your herd-so valuable as a helpful resource!

I just spoke with another farmer raising pigs who is using essential oils with great success and of course thought about you and wanting to catch up on your latest!!!


----------



## happybleats

odieclark said:


> Thank you for sharing all this information and continuing all you do. I think if you often as you are trying and posting and using on your herd-so valuable as a helpful resource!
> 
> I just spoke with another farmer raising pigs who is using essential oils with great success and of course thought about you and wanting to catch up on your latest!!!


You're very welcome. Ess. oils sure have made a difference here.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> You're very welcome. Ess. oils sure have made a difference here.


We started today!!!!!!!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I am focusing on a specific goal as opposed to just maintenance, FAMACHA’s are less than desirable though not bad. I was thinking of doing 3 days of this, then weekly.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

ScottE I would be interested in a link to the filtration system you are using also. Thanks.


----------



## lesfleurs

I just started using this protocol (using LOH dewormer and DoTerra oils) on my goats this morning, crisis dosing, and I had a few questions. First, did you double dose the herbs or single dose? Is it OK to use clove at the rate of one drop per doe when doing 2x a day (does are not pregnant)? and after doing crisis dosing for 10 days, about how many weeks did you need to continue heavy dosing (4 on, 3 off) before being able to drop down to maintenance? Thank you so much for posting this- I am really hoping it works for my herd.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

happybleats said:


> it attaches between faucet and hose. Since it filters the water going to the goats water bucket...i'm seeing less copper issues. its not 100% but does a pretty good job and helps me in the fight.
> 
> Im sure it will work on just the faucet. but might be more vulnerable to breaking off. Especially if goats have access to rub on it


That sounds good for all of us on city water, too. I am willing to pay you a few thank yous, too.lol
Thank you. Thank you. Thank you for the link.


----------



## ScottE

NigerianNewbie said:


> ScottE I would be interested in a link to the filtration system you are using also. Thanks.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004FVZHLC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

this is the filter we used and have been super happy. Now we only had problems with iron and manganese you'd need to double check what's in your water and what filters work best on them. Also, I found it pretty easy to plumb this into my existing well set up but all my plumbing is pex and I had the tools. You want to make sure this goes in downstream of your pressure tank and don't ever plumb anything between your wellhead and your pressure tank (that's how you blow up well heads )

I'd say I ended up needing an extra $50-$75 worth of brass hardware to cut into the line and plumb this in, but half of that was because I added a hose bib to run to the trailer we're living out of. The only downside is that I'm now watering my garden beds from filtered water as well which seems like a waste, but your plumbing setup may be different.


----------



## ScottE

happybleats said:


> You're very welcome. Ess. oils sure have made a difference here.


I'm curious what herbs are in those essential oils, is there something that would be worthwhile growing?

I've heard that evergreens or anything high in tannins are supposed to help, as do pumpkins especially the seeds. Do the oils you use list what plants are in them?


----------



## goathiker

They are the oily essence of the plant. EO of cloves is concentrated clove oil, oregano oil is oregano, etc. 
Herbs, forbs, and squashes are also beneficial. They are what the wormer the oils are supporting are mixed from.


----------



## happybleats

lesfleurs said:


> First, did you double dose the herbs or single dose? Is it OK to use clove at the rate of one drop per doe when doing 2x a day (does are not pregnant)? and after doing crisis dosing for 10 days, about how many weeks did you need to continue heavy dosing (4 on, 3 off) before being able to drop down to maintenance?


When we were in crisis you can dose the herbal 2 times a day. I made a tea out of the formula then drenched 30 cc for standard adults and adjusted for smaller animals. ( tea I made was: 1/2 cup parasite formula in about 1/2 gallon boiled water, steep until cool ( covered) then I blend the tea with fresh raw garlic bulb and a chunk of ginger root. Blend real smooth. I drench each goat with this)
I had no issue doing 2x a day with clove. I did the 4 on 3 off until I felt each goat was out of crisis..then we went to once a week. This meant some went longer than others. Currently we try to do Oils once a week and Herbs are once a week on a different day.


----------



## happybleats

ScottE said:


> I've heard that evergreens or anything high in tannins are supposed to help,


Yes I like to feed my goats oak leaves in moderation. They love them and I believe they help in our war against parasites.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

happybleats said:


> Yes I like to feed my goats oak leaves in moderation. They love them and I believe they help in our war against parasites.


Black walnut are also supposed to help.


----------



## happybleats

LOH regular parasite formula contains Black walnut : )


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> LOH regular parasite formula contains Black walnut : )


Unfortunately one of my goats is sensitive to black walnut.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

@happybleats today was day 2! I have been doing "crisis" dosing for the herbs, and the EO's each once. Fir Meadow herbs have to be given a bit more than LOH. Their formula is not as strong. But it does work. So anyway, after two days of giving the wild orange, clove, lemongrass, oregano, DigestZen, and my own addition of thyme, their eyelids are showing slight improvement. I am thinking of doing one more day (that makes 3 days) and then give them a break for 4 or 5 days, and then pick up for my weekly dosing of the EO's on Wednesday.


----------



## happybleats

Yes find what works for you..you can add Lemon to the mix to address anemia too. I have added thyme now and again as well. I tweak it as I see the need.


----------



## happybleats

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Unfortunately one of my goats is sensitive to black walnut.


She has a blend for Equine and Camelids...no black walnut


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> She has a blend for Equine and Camelids...no black walnut


Lol our brains  yes I ordered it already, be here any day!!!!

By deductive reasoning I'm almost positive it is black walnut but it may be Pau D 'Arco, so I am going to try the formula and see if he reacts.


----------



## singinggoatgirl

I’ve been wary of essential oils my whole life. It sounded like snake oil and bologna to me... but y’all are softening that view. I’ve never seen studies with controls and all on essential oil efficacy. I read the orange oil one. Do y’all know of any other studies I could read on the other essential oils you find necessary to get rid of worms? We haven’t had barber pole, but we do have round worms and coccidia. How effective are essential oils on other parasites, in your experience? Since I’m a novice at even thinking about trusting these things, what do I need to know, especially about which oily plant extracts are unsafe for pregnant does? What do you do if your doe is pregnant and wormy? Go as scientific on me as possible, please.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I love essential oils! I’ve always been wary for internal use, though. High quality oils help, when they are known to be ingested it makes it feel safer. 

That being said, I don’t know the effectiveness well yet as I just started, I have seen many studies on orange and clove and cinnamon oil, these I know. The others I do not know as well so I can’t tell you what they work for.

What I can say is that garlic is really good for coccidia. Goats normally won’t eat garlic, or really should, eat garlic until they are weaned, but with weaned goats I have had success fighting off cocci with garlic.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Btw @happybleats are you familiar with doterra's OnGuard?


----------



## NicoleV

Any plant containing thujone is not going to be safe for pregnant does. It's in wormwood, tansy, hyssop, and others I'm sure, but those are the ones I know have thujone. 

I didn't know hyssop had thujone in it, and I gave it to my pregnant does on a regular basis and nothing bad happened. So it could be that there wasn't enough in it.


----------



## happybleats

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Btw @happybleats are you familiar with doterra's OnGuard?


Yes, I use it in oil form, capsules, toothpaste and cleaner. I use it on animals feeling sick an to boost immune system in a weak goat.


----------



## happybleats

singinggoatgirl said:


> I've been wary of essential oils my whole life. It sounded like snake oil and bologna to me... but y'all are softening that view. I've never seen studies with controls and all on essential oil efficacy. I read the orange oil one. Do y'all know of any other studies I could read on the other essential oils you find necessary to get rid of worms? We haven't had barber pole, but we do have round worms and coccidia. How effective are essential oils on other parasites, in your experience? Since I'm a novice at even thinking about trusting these things, what do I need to know, especially about which oily plant extracts are unsafe for pregnant does? What do you do if your doe is pregnant and wormy? Go as scientific on me as possible, please.


Im not scientific at all..I just know what works here for me. I was cautious as well until it was my last choice to help my herd. We were so quick to put poison in our herd to worm them but so afraid of a natural product. Seems a little side ways in our thinking. There are many good articles to support claims, but not necessarily scientific. The Oils for worming get many worms not just BP. Clove is great for tape worm, Cinnamon for coccidia, some address certain parasites better than others..and I do add and tweak based on what we are dealing with. I have not sent a fecal in to be checked in quite a while, so maybe it's time for me to do that again but I can say my herd is healthier over all since using herbs and oils in their care. With that said..Quality does matter when choosing oils. You will not get the same effect from Cheap store bought Eos then you will with a proven brand. With Ess. oils, you truly do get what you pay for. Choose wisely.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Yes, I use it in oil form, capsules, toothpaste and cleaner. I use it on animals feeling sick an to boost immune system in a weak goat.


The ingredients are (I believe) wild orange, cinnamon, clove, eucalyptus, and rosemary. So I am curious if it could be added to the wormer. (or instead of the others as singles, just this one) not all the time, think one week of the other and then one week where this is the one dose. Just curious.


----------



## whitejerabias

Do you have any readings/info in toxicity and build up of essential oils? I know that certain ones can build up in humans and become toxic and that's why we want to be very careful and dilute when using them internally. That said, I really like the protocols discussed here and would much rather do worming with them this way than chemically if I can.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

whitejerabias said:


> Do you have any readings/info in toxicity and build up of essential oils? I know that certain ones can build up in humans and become toxic and that's why we want to be very careful and dilute when using them internally. That said, I really like the protocols discussed here and would much rather do worming with them this way than chemically if I can.


First off I will start by saying that nobody here has solely used essential oils. We use herbs as well. You have to be sure to use really high quality oils that are meant for consumption, such as the brand DoTerra. We are also careful of dosing -- only one drop per oil, usually. You give breaks in between using essential oils. For problems it is every day for 3-4 days, and then weekly after that, for herbs and essential oils as the OP described.


----------



## whitejerabias

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> First off I will start by saying that nobody here has solely used essential oils. We use herbs as well. You have to be sure to use really high quality oils that are meant for consumption, such as the brand DoTerra. We are also careful of dosing -- only one drop per oil, usually. You give breaks in between using essential oils. For problems it is every day for 3-4 days, and then weekly after that, for herbs and essential oils as the OP described.


Right, I've got all that. We are herbalists here, albeit for humans, lol and brand new to goat care. So I am very aware of the quality, carrier oil, on/off dosing etcetera.

What I am asking about is has anyone looked into EO toxicity/buildup with regards to goats. For example, I am only going to use oregano or rosemary internally in very acute infection for me/my children. And never, ever clove oil internally. Because they can be toxic, especially to smaller humans and can build up. Children are even less able to flush EOs.

But I haven't done any research on goats and how that may or may not be different and wondering if any of you have/if you can point me in the right direction/convince me why I should not worry. Maybe they can break down EOs better than we can?

I'm slightly confused on the herbs bit, it sounds like you are all making a tea or some, a paste from them. I read the whole thread, but on my phone so may have missed the protocol that folks posted for teas/pastes. Are they used in conjunction with the EO? Sounds like EOs are used at a higher frequency in acute parasite infection and then, when everything stabilizes EOs once per week and teas once per week. Or do the teas replace the EOs once acute infection is over? And what are drenches? Like, a bath with herb tea/topical medicine?

EDIT: Do they eat the herb paste or is it a topical?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Drenches are a way of force feeding or syringe feeding a liquid into a goat's mouth.

Herbs are given internally, pre-made powder mixes. I mix the herbs into applesauce, some mix with water or juice and drench it orally, or you can add a bit of molasses and make dosage balls which are like treats. I give the herbs once or multiple times weekly.

And once per week I add the EOs into their applesauce with the herbs. They are used together, and as @happybleats stated, they sort of amplify each other, and work well together.


----------



## happybleats

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> So I am curious if it could be added to the wormer.


Yes you can use them in place of some singles. I would still do the Digeszen. Onguard does not include Oregano..but honestly there are so many choices you don't have to stick to one blend all the time..you canJazz it up as you see the need. There is a list of what oils are recommended to address different situations on my web site.



whitejerabias said:


> Do you have any readings/info in toxicity and build up of essential oils


In some animals, such as cats there are some concern with the liver not processing them quick enough and can cause toxicity. As for goats, there is no real study that I found. But with goats fast metabolism I cant foresee a issue with toxicity when given properly. The dewormer blend I use has 4-5 drops of different 
EO's in 3 cc Olive oil..this I do once a week or as needed. Clove should not be given to pregnant Does but other than that we use it internally ( one drop in Olive oil) to address Tape worm.


whitejerabias said:


> I'm slightly confused on the herbs bit, it sounds like you are all making a tea or some, a paste from them.


I make a tea. Some make herbal cookies, or balls..some feed dry as a top dress on feed. With the tea, I choose to drench ( feed orally via drenching syringe) it straight to the goat to be sure they get it. LOH has a ta recipe and she adds to her water source. Her goats are used to the tea and love it so they get what they need.


----------



## happybleats

I should point out that some oils are Hot oils..and need to be diluted more..Clove is one of them, Oregano another....one drop of clove may need 4 cc Olive oil to dilute..some goats need it even more diluted.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> I should point out that some oils are Hot oils..and need to be diluted more..Clove is one of them, Oregano another....one drop of clove may need 4 cc Olive oil to dilute..some goats need it even more diluted.


I find the applesauce dilutes really well to cut any heat.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I checked your site but didn't find your EO list?


----------



## happybleats

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I checked your site but didn't find your EO list?


https://happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com/emergency-and-general-care/using-herbs-and-ess-oils


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> https://happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com/emergency-and-general-care/using-herbs-and-ess-oils


Odd, the link didn't work.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

By the way, great site! More breeders need to put out that sort of info for the people who purchase their goats.


----------



## happybleats

Try it again, I left the (ils) off Oils LOL


----------



## Dwarf Dad

T


happybleats said:


> Try it again, I left the (ils) off Oils LOL


Hank you. I tried earlier also. Good info for us newbies.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I checked FAMACHA’s today and they are BEEEEEEAUTIFUL!!!!! Love love love!!!! Now I can tell my clients that EO’s do indeed work! Of course I added and took away certain oils, and do herbs differently etc. etc. we all do things our own way, but I will definitely advise friends and others on this method for the future. Now we’re in for three days of rain  but that gives me a chance to break on deworming and focus on immune boosting and support. If the goats don’t graze they are practically dry lotted and I don’t worry about them on wet pasture when it’s pouring as they won’t step outside.


----------



## happybleats

Yes, I think its important for us to find what works for our herd. What works well for one may not suite another..


----------



## Dwarf Dad

@happybleats , I really like your website. City dwellers are everywhere, aren't they.:heehee:


----------



## Udder Folks

Hi Cathy and others who have been giving their goats essential oils -
I have been using your lemongrass/orange/digestzen/clove/oregano/olive oil mix with my goats since I first became aware of your thread. My daughter mixed up my oils for the week tonight - 30 drops of each - and then I realized she had 6 little oil bottles out on the counter. Somehow a bottle of peppermint oil was left on my goat oil shelf. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has given their goats peppermint oil internally. The only references I can find about it are about using it topically. I hate to throw out all of this oil mix if I don't need to, but certainly don't want to give this to them if it's a bad idea. Thanks!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

30 drops, I assume is for all your goats and not just one 

Peppermint oil is in the DigestZen blend, so I do believe it is safe. But I don't know to the extent how much should be in it if there is already some in DigestZen. Maybe add more olive oil to dilute it further due to the mishap?


----------



## Udder Folks

Correct. 30 drops to go across the herd, a couple of times at that. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm going to dilute and hope for the best.


----------



## happybleats

Peppermint is safe. I use it when they have digestive issues..it can reduce milk production however..but not enough to be too afraid to use the blend


----------



## Udder Folks

Thank you! Maybe they'll have extra good breath this week!


----------



## happybleats

:heehee:


----------



## whitejerabias

Can we talk a little more about the herbs? What herbs are you all giving and for what effect?

I read this thread a few times and did some of my own research combined with what I already know about essential oils and herbalism. 

I have started giving them one drop each clove, oregano, sweet orange and lemongrass in 3ccs olive oil per goat. 

Started that yesterday and will do 3 days on, four off until their FAMCHA is at a 1 and then do once per week. They all look to be at about 3, so no real cause for concern. That said, I d not actually have a card and am going off internet research thus far. Everything is super new, we are still working on getting a vet closer to us than from their old farm. The internet says I have to get certified to get a card, is that true? 

Also gave them 2 cloves garlic each yesterday, except the 2 little doeling who wanted nothing to do with it. In general will just give one and hopefully the doelings will come around. 

All the oils in the DigestenEze, blend are household spices that I have! Lol. Instead of more oils, we are going to add the spices to their beets in the morning when we soak the pellets. 

Someone had a diarrhea poop yesterday (didn't see who), but thus far we've found only the one and no one seems to be off. Still watching closely. I'm chalking it up to the newness of the oils and garlic.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

The herbs I give are from Fir Meadow Farms, GI Soother is a blend for digestion support and preventstive for coccidia and barberpole worm and DwormA blend is for preventative of other worms. Along with the garlic daily for overall immune support.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Oh yeah of course we can talk more about herbs!

First of all, I wouldn't think anything you gave would cause diarrhea, only help it -- maybe get a fecal done on that one. Give probios as well.

So we use herb mixes... that is what most are referring to when mentioning herbs and herbal deworming. I buy my formulas from Fir Meadow LLC, I deworm using DWormA and GI Soother. Land of Havilah Herbals also has a good worming formula. These herbs are in powder form and must be given weekly. I just add the recommended dose to applesauce for my goats to lick up.

I am currently in the process of certification for an official card. But I have one printed from the internet  you can just find them on google.

The two cloves of garlic daily is fine, I have given over 4 daily for treatment purposes. 1 is usually good overall. Little ones often take a while to warm up to garlic, that's fine.

I should mention, essential oils are A LOT different than spices. Spices will not provide the same effects and benefits, essential oils are quite potent. Adding those spices won't hurt but probably will not benefit your goats. DigestZen is specially formulated to be strong so that one single drop fixes digestive issues. If you don't want to use the oil that's fine, the other EOs should really be enough if you are giving herbs as well, but using the teeny bit of spices is only going to be a waste of your money and time.


----------



## whitejerabias

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Oh yeah of course we can talk more about herbs!


I don't want to quote your whole thing, but thanks!!

What is your protocol with the herbs? How often do you give each one and when?

I'm looking at the Fir Meadows blends, they are very similar. And also I just read the directions for the LOH herbs, with dosing of the herbs at 1/2-3/4tsp/goat the whole food spices are definitely going to be sufficient and in my herbal knowledge better for the gastro lining as they are not as strong as the essential oils! Probably a little more expensive overall, but I think we can grow a lot of the herbs onsite.

Does anyone grow/blend their own? With all these ingredients being literally food in my pantry (and in some cases, exactly how I treat my own family's ailments!) I feel like I can't not make it with what I have on hand. I literally have ALL the ingredients of the digestzen blend in my kitchen, lol.

This is so awesome!! We do food as preventative medicine in my family and it is starting to look like it works similarly for goats.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

whitejerabias said:


> I don't want to quote your whole thing, but thanks!!
> 
> What is your protocol with the herbs? How often do you give each one and when?
> 
> I'm looking at the Fir Meadows blends, they are very similar. And also I just read the directions for the LOH herbs, with dosing of the herbs at 1/2-3/4tsp/goat the whole food spices are definitely going to be sufficient and in my herbal knowledge better for the gastro lining as they are not as strong as the essential oils! Probably a little more expensive overall, but I think we can grow a lot of the herbs onsite.
> 
> Does anyone grow/blend their own? With all these ingredients being literally food in my pantry (and in some cases, exactly how I treat my own family's ailments!) I feel like I can't not make it with what I have on hand. I literally have ALL the ingredients of the digestzen blend in my kitchen, lol.
> 
> This is so awesome!! We do food as preventative medicine in my family and it is starting to look like it works similarly for goats.


The herbal blends are often given together, DWormA and GI Soother, but the LOH formula is pretty much them combined. The first time you start using it you give it for 3-4 days straight and then once weekly.

For beginners I suggest LOH.

I also sometimes will use GI Soother for a specific thing and not even use DWormA. I give GI Soother whenever it rains but not always DWormA. It is because they are each for different worms. But right now we have had success with the essential oils taking the place of GI Soother to help with Barber Pole. And garlic works well for coccidia. Fresh garlic, that is. Garlic is probably the one thing that won't do you any good in household spice form.

If you want to use some of your household spices instead of the EO blend that is fine, won't be as potent, but won't hurt. As for the dewormers, I grow some of the ingredients fresh, for instance, fresh thyme. Better than spices, than herbs, and EOs, is just fresh! Because that's how goats are made to consume it. Planting things like thyme, nettles, hyssop, rosemary, oregano, mullein and such are great. While some cannot be as easily sourced such as clove, cayenne, or wild orange. But that's when essential oils come in handy.


----------



## happybleats

Owner of LOH states not to use the parasite formula and the GI formula together, but rather give rest between. I use LOH parasite formula weekly and I use GI Back on track when needed. Currently Im using it for what we call the spring plops! so much green grass causes ploppy poop. If you use herbs/spice, make sure they are pure and clean. Organic is best. You dont want to rely on the run of the mill spices found in grocery stores. I order herbs from Mountain rose herbs if not LOH. You can also make tincture/extract from herbs for the body to more easily use them.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Owner of LOH states not to use the parasite formula and the GI formula together, but rather give rest between. I use LOH parasite formula weekly and I use GI Back on track when needed. Currently Im using it for what we call the spring plops! so much green grass causes ploppy poop. If you use herbs/spice, make sure they are pure and clean. Organic is best. You dont want to rely on the run of the mill spices found in grocery stores. I order herbs from Mountain rose herbs if not LOH. You can also make tincture/extract from herbs for the body to more easily use them.


The DWormA and GI Soother from Fir Meadow can be given together though.

We get spring pinecone poops as well, but I only had to give a dose of probios and then they stopped.


----------



## whitejerabias

Aha! So they are both herbal mixes for worming. The name made it sounds like GI Soother was less about worming and more about calming the belly from all the essential oils.

@happybleats I don't think giving a goat a tincture would be good for them? Tinctures are made with alcohol or glycerin generally speaking. Wouldn't that be really bad for them, the alcohol especially?

Any tips on coaxing them to eat their garlic? Everyone but the two young doelings love it.


----------



## NicoleV

Not an expert, but a little alcohol should be ok. My goats love beer and they try to steal my wine if I go out to say hi to them with a glass in my hand. 

If you make a tincture, make sure you are using herbs that have components that are soluable in alcohol. Some components (active ingredients) of the herbs are more soluable in water, some in alcohol, so do your research so your tincture works like you want it to.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

whitejerabias said:


> Aha! So they are both herbal mixes for worming. The name made it sounds like GI Soother was less about worming and more about calming the belly from all the essential oils.
> 
> @happybleats I don't think giving a goat a tincture would be good for them? Tinctures are made with alcohol or glycerin generally speaking. Wouldn't that be really bad for them, the alcohol especially?
> 
> Any tips on coaxing them to eat their garlic? Everyone but the two young doelings love it.


Tinctures are okay, yes.

And I know the name of the GI Soother sounds like it is for tummy troubles, but nope, it's really just a dewormer!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

https://thegivinggoat.home.blog/2019/01/01/using-garlic-to-improve-herd-health/

How to give garlic :up:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> And I know the name of the GI Soother sounds like it is for tummy troubles, but nope, it's really just a dewormer!


Actually it does act as a soother. Since we goat people give our goats things that are "off label", I decided to try the GI Soother last year. Every time the goats get it, I take it. It does wonders for acid reflux.
I am in no way suggesting or advising anyone to do this.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Dwarf Dad said:


> Actually it does act as a soother. Since we goat people give our goats things that are "off label", I decided to try the GI Soother last year. Every time the goats get it, I take it. It does wonders for acid reflux.
> I am in no way suggesting or advising anyone to do this.


Yes I have used it for non-worm related issues. Even bloat. While the ingredients are specially formulated against coccidia and barber pole, I prefer its use as digestive support. I have had much better success for barber pole using EOs, and more success for coccidia using garlic. But where GI Soother comes in handy is that, well, it's in the name "Soother" and it is gentle enough to be given to newborn kids. Whereas I have had no experience giving garlic to youngins under 2 months.


----------



## happybleats

whitejerabias said:


> @happybleats I don't think giving a goat a tincture would be good for them? Tinctures are made with alcohol or glycerin generally speaking. Wouldn't that be really bad for them, the alcohol especially?


Tinctures are safe. we don't need to use a lot to get results. I make mine with ACV but Vodka is often used. A drop of Cayenne Tincture for a sluggish new born get quick results, faster than a pinch of cayenne powder.

While GI soother, Tummy Tamer and Back on track are blended for GI issues thy do have many of the same herbs as in worming blends. I know LOH uses her blends for her family as well as her goats..Back on track has been a save for many of her customers.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Tinctures are safe. we don't need to use a lot to get results. I make mine with ACV but Vodka is often used. A drop of Cayenne Tincture for a sluggish new born get quick results, faster than a pinch of cayenne powder.
> 
> While GI soother, Tummy Tamer and Back on track are blended for GI issues thy do have many of the same herbs as in worming blends. I know LOH uses her blends for her family as well as her goats..Back on track has been a save for many of her customers.


What is your recipe for ACV cayenne tinctures?


----------



## happybleats

Made with ACV doesn't last as long as alcohol but holds up pretty well. Make sure its organic raw ACV with the mother in it. 
1/4 cup of cayenne pepper powder to 1 cup of the liquid solvent of your choice. Close up tight and Let sit in cool dark place, shake a couple of times daily. takes 2-6 weeks. of course the longer it sits the stronger it is. Once ready, strain with cheese cloth and store in dark glass bottle with plastic lid. Label it, because if you are like me, will forget what it is LOL 
If you are into the new moons and such, my notes state many herbalist prefer to start a tincture on a new moon and strain on a full moon. Im not educated enough in herbs and such to understand the push and pull of the moon. 

I use cayenne for many things..its a wonderful herb. Naval dips, quick pick me up in sluggish new borns, cold goats, sick goats, blood stop.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Made with ACV doesn't last as long as alcohol but holds up pretty well. Make sure its organic raw ACV with the mother in it.
> 1/4 cup of cayenne pepper powder to 1 cup of the liquid solvent of your choice. Close up tight and Let sit in cool dark place, shake a couple of times daily. takes 2-6 weeks. of course the longer it sits the stronger it is. Once ready, strain with cheese cloth and store in dark glass bottle with plastic lid. Label it, because if you are like me, will forget what it is LOL
> If you are into the new moons and such, my notes state many herbalist prefer to start a tincture on a new moon and strain on a full moon. Im not educated enough in herbs and such to understand the push and pull of the moon.
> 
> I use cayenne for many things..its a wonderful herb. Naval dips, quick pick me up in sluggish new borns, cold goats, sick goats, blood stop.


Do you do this with other herb powders? Such as 1/4 cup of another dried herb? And how long after it is ready, strained, and packaged, does it last with apple cider vinegar?


----------



## happybleats

I have not tried other herbs yet..but want to do several to keep on hand. 6-8 months shelf life is what most say when ACV is used.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> I have not tried other herbs yet..but want to do several to keep on hand. 6-8 months shelf life is what most say when ACV is used.


Cool.

So after breaking on deworming for a bit, hasn't even been a week, eyelids are back to not so good. I don't get it!!!! But I'm gonna use the EO's and herbs again today, and maybe do 3 days on or 2days and then off for a few and then back on. I'll just monitor eyelids and dose as needed, of course, except for those hot oils which I will give more space between. I think I'll focus on the wild orange, I have heard this one is most successful for barberpole worm??

I also checked their eyelids in the morning today, and after a hot day where they barely moved and probably got a bit dehydrated. I always notice their eyelids are less than desirable on days where they don't drink much. I'll check again later today when I normally check. Maybe they will be fine again.


----------



## happybleats

The herbals are good food and support the system more than just parasite control. They may need longer periods of "on" for awhile. Yes, Wild orange has shown to cause a disabling to the parasite eggs preventing successful hatching therefore killing the cycle.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> The herbals are good food and support the system more than just parasite control. They may need longer periods of "on" for awhile. Yes, Wild orange has shown to cause a disabling to the parasite eggs preventing successful hatching therefore killing the cycle.


I usually use the herbs multiple times a week, for some reason I didn't as much this week. Sometimes I will do every other day or every two days with Firmeadow's.


----------



## whitejerabias

What is cayenne good for? 

And where is a good tutorial for reading FAMCHAs? I'm keep trying and I *think* that they are mostly at a 3 with the doelings at a 1-2. But then I'll do it next time and they look like 5. 

Am I looking at the underside of the lower eyelid (like, what I see when I pull down my eyelid) or the side membrane? 

I don't suppose that any of these folks you get the herbs from give out ratios? Or do any of you mix your own herbs?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

whitejerabias said:


> What is cayenne good for?


https://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/benefits-of-cayenne-pepper/


whitejerabias said:


> where is a good tutorial for reading FAMCHAs?


https://www.wormx.info/video-library


whitejerabias said:


> Am I looking at the underside of the lower eyelid (like, what I see when I pull down my eyelid) or the side membrane?


Inside membrane, like a second bottom eyelid.



whitejerabias said:


> I don't suppose that any of these folks you get the herbs from give out ratios? Or do any of you mix your own herbs?


I get mine from Fir Meadow Farms, already blended.


----------



## happybleats

Most Herbalist wont give their ratio. Some take years on some of the blends to perfect it. I buy most mine prepared but do keep many herbs on hand. There are some recipes out there you can copy and use.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Most Herbalist wont give their ratio. Some take years on some of the blends to perfect it. I buy most mine prepared but do keep many herbs on hand. There are some recipes out there you can copy and use.


I agree. They won't tell you the ratio, but I do trust it more than what I could figure out myself. Although, I do know singles well.

I started EO's again, and herbs twice daily. Gotta fix these FAMACHAs or else it's fecal then chemical time most likely.


----------



## Krystal olsen

Thank you for posting this! I have been looking for a way to prevent worms with EO's!!!!


----------



## whitejerabias

@Dwarf Dad @happybleats @NigerianDwarfOwner707 I want to thank you specifically for your help and the "tone" with which you offer it. It is far too easy to come off as a bossy know-it-all online and it can get tedious answering the sometimes, pedantic or redundant questions of a newbie, but I really appreciate how clear and direct your answers are without coming off as judgmental at all.

Many thanks for the information and the patience!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

whitejerabias said:


> @Dwarf Dad @happybleats @NigerianDwarfOwner707 I want to thank you specifically for your help and the "tone" with which you offer it. It is far too easy to come off as a bossy know-it-all online and it can get tedious answering the sometimes, pedantic or redundant questions of a newbie, but I really appreciate how clear and direct your answers are without coming off as judgmental at all.
> 
> Many thanks for the information and the patience!


Thank you. And you are very welcome!


----------



## whitejerabias

Lol, when I asked what cayenne is good for I was thinking that it had specific goaty applications. I swear, more and more this thread is making me think that if I use my intuition and knowledge of plants and foods as medicine for them in the same way I do for us I am on the right track.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

whitejerabias said:


> Lol, when I asked what cayenne is good for I was thinking that it had specific goaty applications. I swear, more and more this thread is making me think that if I use my intuition and knowledge of plants and foods as medicine for them in the same way I do for us I am on the right track.


More than likely. @happybleats and @NigerianDwarfOwner707 use their knowledge for family and other animals of theirs. The only thing I really knew about was garlic before I found this forum. I guess I'll have to start eating my clove with a little cayenne out of the freezer.


----------



## goathiker

@happybleats

New moon~ birth 
Marks the time for new beginnings, fresh starts, optimism, hope, and faith.

Waxing moon~ childhood 
The time for accomplishments, creativity, strength, growth, and positive transformation.

Full moon~ adulthood 
The time of abundance, harvest, achievement, and protection.

Waning moon~ elderly 
The time for letting go, clearing away, cleaning, releasing, shedding old patterns, undoing bindings, and personal reflection.

Dark moon~ death 
The time of rest, relaxation, peace, deep wisdom, banishing, and divination.


----------



## whitejerabias

How long before you see rising FAMACHA scores? I think I'm reading them correctly and that they are not improving as fast as I want. I am beginning to think I want to just dose them with chemical wormer for a clean sweep and then work out my eo/herbs protocols.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

whitejerabias said:


> How long before you see rising FAMACHA scores? I think I'm reading them correctly and that they are not improving as fast as I want. I am beginning to think I want to just dose them with chemical wormer for a clean sweep and then work out my eo/herbs protocols.


I see improvement within a few days to a week.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

But if there is a severe situation, even if worms are not present, the body needs time to rebuild the red blood cells.


----------



## happybleats

are you also addressing the anemia? Red cell or injectable iron? B 12? Lemon EO helps with anemia as well.


----------



## goathiker

Cobalt blocks go a long way toward preventing anemia as well. Goats will instinctively use it more when they aren't feeling well.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Like many of you, we have battled worms hard again this season...Barber pole worm especially... Ivomec plus no longer works for my farm and Valbazen, although I have not fecaled yet to check...doesnt seem to be working very well either...I ordered Herbal Wormer from Land of Havinah and was having pretty good results with acute dosing...but when I added Ess. Oils...thats when we saw pink...pink lids that is deep pink. I have used EOs in my goats care for a few years now, this is the first I tried to focus on worm load...I am convinced the EOs put us over the top in our battle!!
> 
> what we did:
> During crisis we dosed both herbal and EOs twice a day
> once we were out of crisis we went to 3 days on 4 days rest...
> now we are on once a week. ( we did notice tape worm today in the kids pen so they will get a few rounds of 3 days on 4 days rest of the oils.
> 
> Oils and amounts used
> 1 drop each of
> oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
> we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....
> 
> this was our trial run...we think upping this dose to 2 drops each in 2-3 cc per adult standard animal...and 1 drop each in 2-3 cc olive oil for kids..as our weekly preventive treatment....many are having luck with 1 drop per 50# in carrier oil....just need to figure out what works for each. Im very pleased with the results we got...I just need to learn to do fecal's to keep track :smile:


Quick question -- do you have that study on hand about wild orange causing the deformation of parasite eggs?


----------



## happybleats

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Quick question -- do you have that study on hand about wild orange causing the deformation of parasite eggs?


Yes...flip back a few pages..its here : )


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> Yes find what works for you..you can add Lemon to the mix to address anemia too. I have added thyme now and again as well. I tweak it as I see the need.


Quick question, why does the Lemon help with anemia? It does seem to darken the lids substantially when it is in the mix, but why?


----------



## happybleats

"Lemon essential oil contains a compound called limonene, which has been extensively studied for its positive effects on the body. In addition to promoting better circulation and reducing the growth of tumors, lemon oil has shown positive results in stimulating the production of both white and red blood cells.can also help you better absorb the nutrients in your food, including iron, which is necessary for combating anemia. Lemon oil’s compounds seem to stimulate more cells to accept the available nutrients, which is excellent for your hemoglobin and red blood cells."


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> "Lemon essential oil contains a compound called limonene, which has been extensively studied for its positive effects on the body. In addition to promoting better circulation and reducing the growth of tumors, lemon oil has shown positive results in stimulating the production of both white and red blood cells.can also help you better absorb the nutrients in your food, including iron, which is necessary for combating anemia. Lemon oil's compounds seem to stimulate more cells to accept the available nutrients, which is excellent for your hemoglobin and red blood cells."


Thank you.


----------



## happybleats

Just a quick update...recent random fecals have shown our methods are still working. we sent in 13 samples and all but the 2 lambs came back clean. Lambs were not too high but enough to be mentioned.


----------



## whitejerabias

Our fecals were also very good, we are dealing with anemia as well though.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Cathy that’s great to know! I’d love to try essential oils with my goats. Don’t think we have done that quite yet. We do use a natural fly product for wiping on the goats that works well. 

Life just has kept us too busy. Cancer. Im hoping life slows down as I’d love to try essential oils with my goats. 

Do you use doterra? I think you said you do. They are expensive but I suppose once you have them they last quite awhile. 

Hope everyone is having a good summer.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

This thread is.

Land of Havilah’s parasite formula and the essential oils from DoTerra mentioned in the first post.

All the info you need is right in the first post!!


----------



## Driver

I have 2 Nigerian dwarfs doelings coming in spring for my daughters and I to raise.

Where is a good starting point on preventative measures for using essential oils and herbs. I like to stay ahead of the parasite problem if possible.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Driver

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> This thread is.
> 
> Land of Havilah's parasite formula and the essential oils from DoTerra mentioned in the first post.
> 
> All the info you need is right in the first post!!


Very good wasn't sure if these would work for new doelings. Thanks!


----------



## Driver

Do i give oil in their water or straight to the goat?

So I'm straight, preventative 1 time weekly for oils?

I know I know dumb dumb newb


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

@Driver - have you read through this whole thread?


----------



## Driver

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> @Driver - have you read through this whole thread?


Not the entire thread but I'm sure your suggesting to do so?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Driver said:


> Not the entire thread but I'm sure your suggesting to do so?


I would if I were you! It gives you all of the information!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Driver said:


> Not the entire thread but I'm sure your suggesting to do so?


Yes, it will answer pretty much all your questions!


----------



## Driver

All righty then I'll start weeding through for the juicy details.

No more newb questions I'll go back to my corner now


Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Yes, it will answer pretty much all your questions!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Driver said:


> All righty then I'll start weeding through for the juicy details.
> 
> No more newb questions I'll go back to my corner now


It's a long but great read  And there's no dumb question!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Driver said:


> Do i give oil in their water or straight to the goat?
> 
> So I'm straight, preventative 1 time weekly for oils?
> 
> I know I know dumb dumb newb


I'll answer just in case - never put it in their water. Put the oils in 2-3 cc of olive oil and feed via syringe. You can also put the drops directly into a spoonful of applesauce.

Preventative 1 time weekly, treatment, 3 days on, 4 days off & repeat.


----------



## Jackie Webster

I am a bit confused with the essential oils. I have read two articles that say there is really no guidance on how / what is on the labels. Basically Therapeutic oils and food grade are the same except packaging. When I ordered mine I thought I had ordered all food grade but got two that said Therapeutic oils. Now my question is does it matter as far as worming the goats with it?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I only trust DoTerra brand. Therapeutic grade is NOT food grade. I know for a fact that DoTerra oils are food grade and there is a line of young living oils that are too. I really only trust those brands. But yes, goats need the same quality for internal use as humans do.


----------



## happybleats

Trust your company. Not all oils, regardless of packaging are the same quality. Even some popular companies have had oils tested not pure, which can happen from time to time. This is why companies do third party testing..so they find these impurities and correct the problem. Some companies dont correct it. Do your research..really dig deep. I too use DoTerra..for several years now. Always have been very happy with the oils...some like YL or Mountain rose herbs. But never buy OTC or off Amazon regardless of brand...always go to the source.
Quality is just as important for our animals as is for our families. Best wishes


----------



## Jackie Webster

Thank you for the insight on the oils. I have used chemical wormers for years. This all sounds good about a natural approach. Back to the drawing board as far as oils . So to get started on the right track which oil/oils should I start with? And then work up to a supply of oils.


----------



## happybleats

I started with oregano, wild orange, a digestive blend (DoT digestzen) and lemon grass..one drop each in 3 cc olive oil..per goat.


----------



## happybleats

If you need to keep cost down..oregano, digestive blend and wild orange are 3 I would definitely start with.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Just curios, I looked up all three of those oils from doTERRA and it added up to $86.66. I am wondering if you could give me an estimated amount of how long they will last?


----------



## happybleats

Iluvlilly! said:


> Just curios, I looked up all three of those oils from doTERRA and it added up to $86.66. I am wondering if you could give me an estimated amount of how long they will last?


There is approx. 250 drops in each 15 ML bottle. If you add up one drop each once a week/per head of animals..that will get your answer : )


----------



## Iluvlilly!

happybleats said:


> There is approx. 250 drops in each 15 ML bottle. If you add up one drop each once a week/per head of animals..that will get your answer : )


(doh):ty:


----------



## happybleats

:clapping::heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

I have just read through the whole thread and am ready to buy the EOs. I am in Canada, and DoTerra states, the oils can’t be shipped to Canada.
Where do other Canadians on here get their high quality Essential Oils for internal use?
Thanks


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

MadHouse said:


> I have just read through the whole thread and am ready to buy the EOs. I am in Canada, and DoTerra states, the oils can't be shipped to Canada.
> Where do other Canadians on here get their high quality Essential Oils for internal use?
> Thanks


I get my essential oils from New Directions Aromatics and like them. I do not use them everyday or even every week though, and mix it up between EO's and herbal dewormers.


----------



## MadHouse

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I get my essential oils from New Directions Aromatics and like them. I do not use them everyday or even every week though, and mix it up between EO's and herbal dewormers.


Thanks!
In the meantime I ordered from Young Living. Will see how those are.


----------



## happybleats

2020 update: I sent in fecal samples for every one of my goats to Meadowmist labs. 
2 new moms had a combined BP and Bankrupt worm egg load of 272 and 213 
Everyone else barely over 200 or under. 
One new mom did have high Coccidia found and a few liver fluke was found in 4 does

What we are doing: We did a 3 days herb and oil run to help reduce those numbers, and now back to LOH herbal 1x week and Ess. oil blend 1x a week. We are sending another fecal in 2 weeks to check results. Babies are now on the herbs and oils as well once a week. They are growing well..looking amazing!! 
Over all we are pretty happy with the results combined with the condition of our goats. I read anything under 500 is acceptable egg load, but we would still like to see those number drop. 
Other things we do to help is clean dishes daily and pick poop up daily. My kids daily chore is to use a shovel and wheel barrel to scoop up piles and easy to scoop poop then twice a month we rake the whole goat pen area. This has helped a lot.


----------



## 21goaties

Wow! I'm looking forward to seeing what your next fecal results are! We are currently trying the LOH herbal for the first time on (actually the goatie in my profile pic, Stretch) because his fecal came back with 1,830 barberpole epg and he has light pink FAMACHA. He is acting normal though.
I made "herb balls" and give it to him 2 times a day as well as quadrupled the dose (since it is their old blend they said to double or triple it). He thinks they are treats. 
We are going to get a fecal and check after a week or so.


----------



## happybleats

21goaties said:


> Wow! I'm looking forward to seeing what your next fecal results are


Me too!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That is really great to hear Cathy! Great to know Herbs and Oils are working well!

I hope it is ok to share a bit about what we do too. We also send out fecals from our farm. I try to have fecals done every 6 mo approx just to keep a eye on them. I probably could do fecals yearly at this point.

We very rarely now have any worm numbers over 500. We haven't had any of our adult goats have fecal numbers over 500 for like 5 or more years! My goats off and on get stuff out of the garden and herbs if the girls are getting ready to kid. 

We don’t typically give herbs. Comfrey we grow and they get off and on. We don’t use oils. 

We still get good results.

This is what we do: 1. We first and foremost keep our barn clean. That means cleaning twice a day. Once in the morning cleaning all barn areas/stalls. Also cleaning around the barn outside (we have a fenced outside area around our barn that is sand). And again before locking the barn in the evening we clean again if any additional poop is needed to be picked up. 2. Our herd doesn't get put out to pasture unless the pasture is dry or nearly dry. We live in the NW and it is often wet in the spring and winter. So we monitor this and if it is wet we just keep them in the large fenced area outside the barn, they can be in the barn or outside if they want that way. 

Our barn also has some sand in it so it isn't just dirt. 

This system has worked really super well for us. We just don't have a worm problem. Our babies can have issues when they are young but we keep a watch on them. Otherwise just not issues. It works well! Just thought I would share....hope that is ok.


----------



## MellonFriend

Thanks for the update!


happybleats said:


> My kids daily chore is to use a shovel and wheel barrel to scoop up piles


I have found that it is even more efficient to use a flat shovel and a small broom. Sweep the poops onto the shovel and then it's into a wheelbarrow.


----------



## happybleats

yes...


----------



## shellgoats

Do you just add the EO to the feed?


----------



## happybleats

No..i add the eo and olive oil together and draw it up in a syringe with no needle and drench each goat individually


----------



## Linda Pierce

happybleats said:


> Like many of you, we have battled worms hard again this season...Barber pole worm especially... Ivomec plus no longer works for my farm and Valbazen, although I have not fecaled yet to check...doesnt seem to be working very well either...I ordered Herbal Wormer from Land of Havinah and was having pretty good results with acute dosing...but when I added Ess. Oils...thats when we saw pink...pink lids that is deep pink. I have used EOs in my goats care for a few years now, this is the first I tried to focus on worm load...I am convinced the EOs put us over the top in our battle!!
> 
> what we did:
> During crisis we dosed both herbal and EOs twice a day
> once we were out of crisis we went to 3 days on 4 days rest...
> now we are on once a week. ( we did notice tape worm today in the kids pen so they will get a few rounds of 3 days on 4 days rest of the oils.
> 
> Oils and amounts used
> 1 drop each of
> oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
> we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....
> 
> this was our trial run...we think upping this dose to 2 drops each in 2-3 cc per adult standard animal...and 1 drop each in 2-3 cc olive oil for kids..as our weekly preventive treatment....many are having luck with 1 drop per 50# in carrier oil....just need to figure out what works for each. Im very pleased with the results we got...I just need to learn to do fecal's to keep track :smile:





happybleats said:


> Like many of you, we have battled worms hard again this season...Barber pole worm especially... Ivomec plus no longer works for my farm and Valbazen, although I have not fecaled yet to check...doesnt seem to be working very well either...I ordered Herbal Wormer from Land of Havinah and was having pretty good results with acute dosing...but when I added Ess. Oils...thats when we saw pink...pink lids that is deep pink. I have used EOs in my goats care for a few years now, this is the first I tried to focus on worm load...I am convinced the EOs put us over the top in our battle!!
> 
> what we did:
> During crisis we dosed both herbal and EOs twice a day
> once we were out of crisis we went to 3 days on 4 days rest...
> now we are on once a week. ( we did notice tape worm today in the kids pen so they will get a few rounds of 3 days on 4 days rest of the oils.
> 
> Oils and amounts used
> 1 drop each of
> oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
> we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....
> 
> this was our trial run...we think upping this dose to 2 drops each in 2-3 cc per adult standard animal...and 1 drop each in 2-3 cc olive oil for kids..as our weekly preventive treatment....many are having luck with 1 drop per 50# in carrier oil....just need to figure out what works for each. Im very pleased with the results we got...I just need to learn to do fecal's to keep track :smile:


I am rather new to goat raising. My question is "how do we know they are suffering with worms?


----------



## happybleats

Signs of a worm over load can be scours...anemia..loss of weight..bottle jaw 
I use the herbs and ess. Oils to stay ahead of an overload.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I am intrigued... As many of you know, I am having a BP worm problem this year.Right now everyone has a clean fecal, but we will see... 

I started using LOH herbal dewormers, reccomended by happybleats, but have only been using for maybe a week, so not many thoughts yet. I have been giving 2x daily, and the goats love their herbal balls I make them. Even the babies, which its usually hard to get them to take anything! But, Im really scared of losing another one.
I want to try ess. oils, since many have had good results with them. I dont have any doTerra, or anything, and will look into good ess. oils. DoTerra seems expensive, and i have already spent alot of money. 150$ on fecals alone this week. Plus the dewormers, and other medicines...

Right now, everybodys famacha is a 1 or 2. I am pleased with that. Always will be. I give garlic occasianally, but im trying to avoid running to the store bc of the current situation, so Im trying to save garlic for cooking. About 2x weekly i crush a few cloves in their herbal balls, and they love it! 

So, thank you for informing us! I am going to look into essential oils! Are there any that would help with snotty noses/ cough? I would guess eucalyptus or tea tree, but not sure how to give  Thanks!


----------



## happybleats

Do terra is pricey ..good thing to remember is in a 15 ML bottle there is about 250 drops. so it goes along way. You could start with a few important oils, and go from there. I would chose OnGuard for snotty noses, its a protective blend and help boost the immune system : ) Breath is another blend I like for this. It's a respiratory blend. you can use a few way..both are safe internally, you can put a drop of OnGuard just above the dew claw of the back leg to get into the system. Either Onguard or Breath can be applied just under the nose to breath in.
Herbal wise, you can get an infection blend or I like the herbamins. When things are snotty here I put 1/4 cup herbamine in a pound of Kelp and feed free choice. really helps. To treat direct I use the herbamine extract .


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Thank you happybleats! Do you have any experiance with any of the oils in this list, other than doterra? 
https://www.airlifebetter.com/best-essential-oil-brands/


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

We use a scooper like this to clean the barn and outside barn. It picks up goat poop really well. Tines are smaller.

https://www.sstack.com/fine-tines-m...MI7vSF0qie6QIV2CCtBh0CJQMBEAQYAiABEgK7GvD_BwE


----------



## happybleats

Nigerian dwarf goats..I have only used doterra after researching not just the quality of oils but the company practices as well. I know a few more companies have popped up since then. But I have been happy with DoT


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Thank you happy bleats! 

Yesterday, we put horse matts down on our dirt floor, and i love them already. They are super easy to sweep, and we got light weight ones so i plan on taking them out weekly to bleach.


----------



## 21goaties

@happybleats how long after doing a round of herbs would you recommend getting a fecal? 
We just finished a week of 2x a day herbs on Stretch. Should I get a fecal now or wait a few days (before starting the weekly dose?) 
Thank you


----------



## happybleats

A week after treatment usually is good. I'm sending a fecal for recheck..i waited 2 weeks..well almost three by the time I mail-in lol


----------



## 21goaties

happybleats said:


> A week after treatment usually is good. I'm sending a fecal for recheck..i waited 2 weeks..well almost three by the time I mail-in lol


Ok thanks! 
Waa I wish I could get results sooner! Lol


----------



## 21goaties

Ok, mailed fecal today. Now we wait. :waiting:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I just want to say that essential oils are really a game changer. I have been using them for a year now, and with wet humid weather, this was a really WET spring, I am pleased to say that my goaties are healthy and happy  I used to notice drops in their FAMACHA scores around this time, but with a hard hitting EO and herb regimen, I am very happy with their FAMACHAs right now!!


----------



## happybleats

Things got hectic here so didn't collect fecals..after the rain we will collect from everyone and send them.off. 
Yes....the eos to me push us over the edge toward healthy egg numbers.


----------



## 21goaties

21goaties said:


> Ok, mailed fecal today. Now we wait. :waiting:


:update:

Stretch's results came back with "no worm eggs or coccidia noted" !!

Before he had 1,830 barberpole epg (a high level) , 20 bankrupt worm epg, 30 hookworm epg, and few coccidia.


----------



## MadHouse

My milking doe had (has) strongyle worms, about 100 count. I treated with herbs and EOs and rechecked after one week. The vet said the egg count was unchanged. I am currently giving her the herbs 4 times a day and EOs twice a day. I don’t want to give up yet. If the next fecal still shows worms I will use chemical dewormer.


----------



## 21goaties

Stretch got 4 tsp of LOH Parasite formula twice a day for a week.


----------



## happybleats

Great news 21goats!! 
madhouse, 100 count on a grid is not a large load. Anything under 500 is acceptable, although I like to get numbers way be low that.. some say don't treat for anything less than 1000! 
From what I understand anything under 50 is noted as zero. ??


----------



## happybleats

This time of year is double hard keeping up. Yesterday I notice Nina had a bit of loose poop. Famacha was way down. So she's back on double doseing. Everyone else still super deep famacha. Another week without collecting fecals ugh..but life is what it is. I'm determined to collect tonight.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Can you get pure Eo's anywhere else than DoTerra? Just curious!


----------



## happybleats

Yes..there are other companies. I have only used DoTerra so can't vouch for quality on them but Young living, mountain rose herbs are a few i read about. Just read up and be sure you trust your source. Never buy off Amazon or ebay..many are not pure..even name brands purchased can be fraud oils.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

happybleats said:


> Yes..there are other companies. I have only used DoTerra so can't vouch for quality on them but Young living, mountain rose herbs are a few i read about. Just read up and be sure you trust your source. Never buy off Amazon or ebay..many are not pure..even name brands purchased can be fraud oils.


How do you know you have a good quality oil?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I’ve never seen oils but DoTerra and one particular line of young living say they are “for internal use.” So I guess that’s a start of what to look for!!


----------



## happybleats

A few quick tests
*See where the plant was harvested from. You want plants grown in their natural country

*Does the bottle state its a blend? Does the bottle state other product was added, such as a carrier oil? DoTerra has single oils, blends of oils and oils with carrier oils..these are all listed on the bottle. 
Sniff test: does it smell as it should. Point in case, I visited my daughter in Alaska, she took out her brand of peppermint and I took out Do Terras peppermint. I applied hers on my right hand and mine on my left. Her brand of choice smelled like candy and disappeared quickly. DoTerras made our eyes water, smelled strong of peppermint and lasted for a long time. 
She had been taking heart burn meds for years and I got her to try DoTs peppermint when her heart burn started. It stopped it immediately. She continued to use it while I was there and was amazed how fast and well it worked. She then started her husband using it. Long story short..she never went back to medication to treat her heart burn. On top of that her heart burn happpened less and less. Bonus. 
*price. Quality oils are not cheap. It takes money to travel, harvest and with DoT, pay fair trade . (Not sure what other companies do) 
So cheap oils are def. NOT pure. 
Sadly companies can put PURE on their bottles even if a certain % is not the pure oil. 

Do lots of reading on companies you are considering. I don't mind using a multi-level company, some bash them but frankly I'm more interested in purity and integrity and willing to pay for that.


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I've never seen oils but DoTerra and one particular line of young living say they are "for internal use." So I guess that's a start of what to look for!!


I would have chosen DoTerra, but they don't ship here.
In Canada I couldn't find a single company that doesn't say "not for internal use". They have to say it, I guess. But they did look like one of the best companies available to me, and they carry some oils specifically for kitchen use. Also a pyramid company. Also expensive. And the goats have not shown any ill effects. Just one point, Young Livings Digize is not the same as DoTerras DigestZen. It seemed to give my doe diarrhea.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Okay another question, sorry! 
I looked at all the oils at DoTerra and they had everything. But i wanted to compare their prices with Mountain rose herbs. I am wondering what you guy's think of MRH? They didn't have DigestZen, instead they had: https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/digestive-tonic/profile, what do ya think? Also they didn't have wild orange. Here is what i came up with:https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/cart I could get 2oz of everything that i have in the cart for cheaper than DoTerra(not sure if i trust it though). But im not sure if i trust MTR. Any advice would be welcome!! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## happybleats

I have never used Mountain Rose Herbs ess. oils, nor read much on them. So I can not give an opinion. Multilevel companies do tend to hike up prices so everyone get a piece of the pie lol. I joined as a wellness advocate. I don't sell, I just wanted the benefits, like I earned points with every product I purchase and then I can save those points to "pay" for the more pricey oils and get in on deals they make through out the year. I do buy plenty with using for family and Farm, so freebees are always nice.


----------



## happybleats

I think I would grab LOH Back on track before the Digestive tonic from MRH


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Driver

Before I use EO is there potential toxicity issue that can arise from using internally. Not seeing alot of research on potential harm(toxicity) that can arise from using internally on animals.

Thanks


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Not if you use the correct ones. The specific ones for internal use and the safe brands. Use at recommended dosage as well.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I would TOTALLY do this with my goats! My only problem is that they are SO expensive! 30$ each for 4 oils (I wouldn't get clove because I would accidentally give to a bred goat with my luck lol) 

I am in love with the LOH though! I need to order another bag, I am almost out of my first bag! 

I know I posted on here a while ago, but I am curious. I am going to start a goat deworming garden, just need to order seeds. 
Anyways, about how long would a 15ML bottle of ess. oil last on 8 goats? How long does a bottle last in your herd? Do the goats like it? To me, wrangling all of them every week isn't worth it! They love their herbal applesauce! They love fresh herbs! 

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I have my two, but I feed essential oils more frequently than most direct so to be honest, probably not too different than dosing 8 goats!

Each bottle lasts me about 4-6 months maybe even more. I’m not joking here, they last quite enough to be worth their while!!

I put them in my applesauce with my herbs. I make the applesauce and then I use a spoon to make a little hole/crater, put the drops in that indent or else they go all over the place, put slippery elm on top to help soak it up, and then mix in to the applesauce. My goats LOVE it!!


----------



## Driver

Has anyone talked with their vet about EO use internally on goats? I know most vets and Doc's poo poo natural remedies, just curious as to their stances.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Well, my vet doesn’t even support herbs - so essential oils would be a stretch. In my opinion, they cannot say they are unsafe for internal use because the oils we recommend are given internally for humans, dogs, and other animals. However, I doubt they would support the effectiveness of them. Maybe if you said you were using them ALONG with the vet’s recommendation, they probably wouldn’t care.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Hi all, I think that DoTerra has changed the name of DigestZen to ZenGest.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Question- I recently started breeding my girls. We suddenly have had warmer weather and a ton of rain, causing a worm bloom. Worst I've ever had.

Am thinking of using EO to battle them.

Is wild orange the same as bitter orange?


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

lottsagoats1 said:


> Question- I recently started breeding my girls. We suddenly have had warmer weather and a ton of rain, causing a worm bloom. Worst I've ever had.
> 
> Am thinking of using EO to battle them.
> 
> Is wild orange the same as bitter orange?


Hi! I don't know the answer for your question but hopefully someone on here can help you!

@happybleats @NigerianDwarfOwner707?

Are you planning on using just EO's to deworm? Or do you have a dewormer and just want to add EO to the regimen?


----------



## lottsagoats1

In addition to.

Another question- anyone use wormwood as a natural dewormer? I have that stuff growing crazy wild on my property.

As I was scrolling back through this post, I noticed someone posting about oregano. While this isn't about using it for worms, let me tell you something it did for my herd.

A few years ago I just had standard goats-Lamanchas and Nubians. I bought a Nigerian buck to breed minis. I found out that he was extremely well bred, so I decided to get him a few equally nice does. I found a girl who was selling a few of her well bred does, as she was downsizing. The does were all tested and clear and not really extreme pricing, so I bought a weanling doe to begin with. I got her home and quarantined in a horse stall, away from my other goats. About 3 days in, she got sick. I treated her for pneumonia (per my vet). I let the previous owner know. It took forever for her to get better. In the mean time, half my standard herd came down with it and I lost 1 of them. There had been NO contact between the new doeling and my resident herd, I even did the new one last, and never wore the same clothes.

Then.....the previous owner sent me a message, She had lost 3/4 of her herd to this!!!!! She had 2 of them necropsied and just received the results- they had 3 different forms of pneumonia, one of which is almost impossible to cure and was told she needed to cull her entire herd. AGH!!!!!!!!! The results made mention of the lungs being almost totally liquefied due to them breaking down so badly.

I got a copy of the lab results and went to my vet. He suggested hitting them hard and heavy with, I forgot. (I am at work, this was 5 years ago and I am old LOL) {I am home, it was BioMycin, but I am still old!}. He also said maybe I should just cull. I couldn't do it, I had raised all from birth as bottle kids. So I treated. Nothing. I lost another one, my very best Nubian doe and her unborn kids. After losing her, I did even more research and found that triple oregano EO just may help. While I waited for it to come in, I started feeding the sick ones regular dried oregano. Within 2 days their fever was down, their symptoms had cleared and they were acting normally!!!!!! I kept them on it for 2 weeks just in case. Then I find that many of the commercial pork, poultry and beef farmers were adding oregano oil to their feed instead of antibiotics!

I am now sold. This form of pneumonia can also show up as mastitis. Well, the oregano also helps clear that up when fed orally! It's amazing and I am so impressed. Just thought I would throw that out there since it was mentioned as a treatment for worms also.


----------



## Feira426

lottsagoats1 said:


> In addition to.
> 
> Another question- anyone use wormwood as a natural dewormer? I have that stuff growing crazy wild on my property


There is wormwood in the monthly herbal dewormer blend that I use, but the directions suggest against using that blend for pregnant animals, as it can sometimes cause problems. Something about it promoting menstruation, I think, which you obviously don't want in a pregnant doe.

I use it on all my other animals though, and the pregnant ones get the other blend.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Thank you Feira! I let the wormwood grow crazy all over my place because it repels ticks. Now I have another use for it!!!!!!!!!

I have a still, I wonder if I distilled it as an eo if it would work as well?


----------



## MellonFriend

Feira426 said:


> There is wormwood in the monthly herbal dewormer blend that I use, but the directions suggest against using that blend for pregnant animals, as it can sometimes cause problems. Something about it promoting menstruation, I think, which you obviously don't want in a pregnant doe.
> 
> I use it on all my other animals though, and the pregnant ones get the other blend.


Monthly? Which one are you using only monthly?:what:


----------



## happybleats

Oregano oil has proved itself a powerful antibiotic. Feeding the plant is great too. It works wonderful for both infections and parasites when used internal.

Wild orange and bitter orange both come from the peel of oranges but each from a different viarety. Im thinking as a dewormer either would work fine.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I would say wild orange and bitter orange or just plain orange would all be okay!



MellonFriend said:


> Monthly? Which one are you using only monthly?:what:


Molly's. I'm guessing.

Garlic is a really powerful antibiotic, but oregano oil is awesome too!!

Debunking the myths of wormwood: https://www.firmeadowllc.com/blog/category/wormwood


----------



## Feira426

Yes, Molly’s. I get two types - a weekly blend without wormwood and a monthly blend with wormwood. For the pregnant animals I just use the weekly blend, per Molly’s suggestion.

I’ve had fecals done only twice, but both times my vet said no worms. I don’t use the herbs as often as some people, as I just don’t seem to have a lot of trouble with worms out here. It probably helps that my goats love eating garlic.


----------



## odieclark

Wow. Oregano,.. starting a shopping list!♥


----------



## odieclark

I'm curious on your thoughts on the gel vitamins form of oregano? Like these ? 
https://www.bulkapothecary.com/product/health/supplements/herbs/oregano-softgels-90-softgels/
we have a ewe lamb who has struggled with pneumonia on & off & she has been more than willing to take gel form of vitamin E when we gave it to her.


----------



## happybleats

I have not used this form.. but should help. I like feeding dried oregano from our garden as well. Oregano is good stuff. Garlic is great for immune support too.


----------



## lottsagoats1

I can't get any of mine to eat garlic. I have to load the cloves into a bolus gun and shove it down their throats. I did that while trying to fight that pneumonia, unfortunately, it didn't help.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

lottsagoats1 said:


> I can't get any of mine to eat garlic. I have to load the cloves into a bolus gun and shove it down their throats. I did that while trying to fight that pneumonia, unfortunately, it didn't help.


It didn't work because garlic must be fed crushed, chopped, or well chewed. It cannot be "pilled."

I have a whole list of ways to feed garlic. I guarantee I'll find a way to get it in your goats. Never met a goat I can't do that for.

1. Whole cloves (goats take them as treats)

2. Whole cloves coated in molasses or honey

3. Suggestion #1 but tossed with feed

4. Suggestion #2 but tossed with feed

5. Crushed or chopped garlic in feed

6. Suggestion #2 but crushed or chopped in feed

7. Crushed garlic mixed with a teaspoon of applesauce

8. Crushed garlic mixed with a teaspoon of mashed bananas

9. Crushed garlic mixed with a teaspoon of pumpkin puree

10. Suggestion #7, #8, or #9 with Slippery Elm Powder added

11. Crushed garlic mixed with a bit of flaxseed meal and molasses to form a ball

12. Suggestion #11 can be shoved into the mouth of a goat a few times forcefully if they don't like it at first

13. Suggestion #11 can also be tossed into feed, or broken up slightly, then mixed with feed.

14. Garlic can be put into a peanut hull

15. Take a banana slice about an inch thick, scoop out the middle leaving a bit on the bottom, stick the clove in (or crushed garlic) cover the top, and offer to the goat or forcefully put into the goats mouth until they realize it is tasty.

In emergency (non-regular) situations

16. Crushed finely and mixed with water to drench carefully

17. Crushed finely and mixed with juice (carrot, fruit) to drench carefully

18. Crushed finely and mixed with olive oil to drench carefully or feed from a spoon


----------



## lottsagoats1

Well, I got my Wild Orange, Oregano and Lemon grass EO's, now I will attempt to dose all 37 goats this week. Fortunately, I have 4 days off, so I can do 3 days in a row. I am debating whether to give a dose of chemical dewormer at the same time for the first dosing, and then do just the Eo's from then on. I want to try this on the dogs, too, and even the horses.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

lottsagoats1 said:


> Well, I got my Wild Orange, Oregano and Lemon grass EO's, now I will attempt to dose all 37 goats this week. Fortunately, I have 4 days off, so I can do 3 days in a row. I am debating whether to give a dose of chemical dewormer at the same time for the first dosing, and then do just the Eo's from then on. I want to try this on the dogs, too, and even the horses.


Are your goats currently suffering from parasites?


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It didn't work because garlic must be fed crushed, chopped, or well chewed. It cannot be "pilled."
> 
> I have a whole list of ways to feed garlic. I guarantee I'll find a way to get it in your goats. Never met a goat I can't do that for.
> 
> 1. Whole cloves (goats take them as treats)
> 
> 2. Whole cloves coated in molasses or honey
> 
> 3. Suggestion #1 but tossed with feed
> 
> 4. Suggestion #2 but tossed with feed
> 
> 5. Crushed or chopped garlic in feed
> 
> 6. Suggestion #2 but crushed or chopped in feed
> 
> 7. Crushed garlic mixed with a teaspoon of applesauce
> 
> 8. Crushed garlic mixed with a teaspoon of mashed bananas
> 
> 9. Crushed garlic mixed with a teaspoon of pumpkin puree
> 
> 10. Suggestion #7, #8, or #9 with Slippery Elm Powder added
> 
> 11. Crushed garlic mixed with a bit of flaxseed meal and molasses to form a ball
> 
> 12. Suggestion #11 can be shoved into the mouth of a goat a few times forcefully if they don't like it at first
> 
> 13. Suggestion #11 can also be tossed into feed, or broken up slightly, then mixed with feed.
> 
> 14. Garlic can be put into a peanut hull
> 
> 15. Take a banana slice about an inch thick, scoop out the middle leaving a bit on the bottom, stick the clove in (or crushed garlic) cover the top, and offer to the goat or forcefully put into the goats mouth until they realize it is tasty.
> 
> In emergency (non-regular) situations
> 
> 16. Crushed finely and mixed with water to drench carefully
> 
> 17. Crushed finely and mixed with juice (carrot, fruit) to drench carefully
> 
> 18. Crushed finely and mixed with olive oil to drench carefully or feed from a spoon


19. Roll whole garlic clove into part of a banana peel.

20. Cut cooked pumpkin into bite sized pieces, make a hole with the end of a narrow spoon handle and stick garlic clove in.

21. Stick garlic clove into a prune or date.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

MadHouse said:


> 19. Roll whole garlic clove into part of a banana peel.
> 
> 20. Cut cooked pumpkin into bite sized pieces, make a hole with the end of a narrow spoon handle and stick garlic clove in.
> 
> 21. Stick garlic clove into a prune or date.


----------



## momto6ls

@happybleats @NigerianDwarfOwner707 
What does a parasite crisis look like? I'm really interested in this thread. It will be one I read all the way through... but I have a doe that I feel has been getting thin for a few weeks. My family doesn't think so. Yesterday her milk supply crashed and she was off her feed. Adult son who is filling in for a daughter out of town says she seems a little better this morning. The other two does seem a lot stronger and healthier.

where do I start in trying to figure out if it is parasites? And could it just be one goat in the herd?


----------



## happybleats

Crisis is when a goat is under a heavy parasite load...I would start with sending a fecal off asap. Meadowmistlabs are great and only $6 a test. 
Check her famacha for color. If shes anemic..there is high probability she is wormy. 
Yes one goat can be wormy out of a herd. 
Also check temperature to be sure nothing else is going on. Check her for lice as well. A good check up would be wise.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

You should check her rectal temp and FAMACHA score. It could be another illness.

Crisis means the goat needs the be TREATED for a parasite load as opposed to being healthy and just preventing parasites.


----------



## momto6ls

Temp was 101.5... but it was 20 degrees. How does that factor in? I know I should know her normal temp, but we rarely have issues with our does! I just don’t worry about them!
My son just did a quick check and said her lids were pale.
I can do a fecal, but should I give garlic and oils while I wait?

THANKS!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Her temp is okay.

Grab a fecal first.

Then get started on herbs, garlic, and EOs.

If her lids are pale she also needs anemia support, red cell and b injections.


----------



## momto6ls

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> If her lids are pale she also needs anemia support, red cell and b injections.


here come the dumb questions:
is anemia support a product or the description of the two that follow. I have B complex. Where do I get red cell?

you guys are awesome! Thank you so much


----------



## MellonFriend

momto6ls said:


> here come the dumb questions:
> is anemia support a product or the description of the two that follow. I have B complex. Where do I get red cell?
> 
> you guys are awesome! Thank you so much


There are no dumb questions here. Just questions! Anemia support is the description of Red cell and B complex.

I got my Red Cell from Jeffers, but I believe you can get it from Tractor Supply. My local feed store carries it too.


----------



## momto6ls

MellonFriend said:


> There are no dumb questions here. Just questions! Anemia support is the description of Red cell and B complex.
> 
> I got my Red Cell from Jeffers, but I believe you can get it from Tractor Supply. My local feed store carries it too.


:ty:


----------



## happybleats

Grab a fresh fecal..then start her on fresh garlic and tummy tamer (recipe below) start anemia protocol if shes below a 3 on the famacha chart.
6 cc per 100 # red cell once a day for a week..then once a week until color improves 
Daily b 12
30 cc of a 50/50 mix of ACV/water to speed recovery. 
High protien foods help rebuild red blood cells. 

Tummy tamer 
1 teaspoon each
Cayenne pepper 
Ginger
Cinnamon 
Slippery elm (pharmacy carries capsules for us humans)
ACV
Molasses ( black strap is best)
Mix in enough water to drench..20-30cc

Give 2-4 times a day.


----------



## momto6ls

happybleats said:


> Grab a fresh fecal..then start her on fresh garlic and tummy tamer (recipe below) start anemia protocol if shes below a 3 on the famacha chart.
> 6 cc per 100 # red cell once a day for a week..then once a week until color improves
> Daily b 12
> 30 cc of a 50/50 mix of ACV/water to speed recovery.
> High protien foods help rebuild red blood cells.
> 
> Tummy tamer
> 1 teaspoon each
> Cayenne pepper
> Ginger
> Cinnamon
> Slippery elm (pharmacy carries capsules for us humans)
> ACV
> Molasses ( black strap is best)
> Mix in enough water to drench..20-30cc
> 
> Give 2-4 times a day.


Wow. This is awesome stuff. Luckily I have it all!

is B complex ok? That is what I have.


----------



## happybleats

B complex has some b 12 in it and better than nothing. There is a product called B complex PLUS. That offers higher b 12.


----------



## odieclark

Other than possible vet prescribed meds did you give
Oregano and anything else? If your goats have pneumonia now what would you give them? Also mastitis? So the oils are good to be given orally or topically for it? 


lottsagoats1 said:


> In addition to.
> 
> Another question- anyone use wormwood as a natural dewormer? I have that stuff growing crazy wild on my property.
> 
> As I was scrolling back through this post, I noticed someone posting about oregano. While this isn't about using it for worms, let me tell you something it did for my herd.
> 
> A few years ago I just had standard goats-Lamanchas and Nubians. I bought a Nigerian buck to breed minis. I found out that he was extremely well bred, so I decided to get him a few equally nice does. I found a girl who was selling a few of her well bred does, as she was downsizing. The does were all tested and clear and not really extreme pricing, so I bought a weanling doe to begin with. I got her home and quarantined in a horse stall, away from my other goats. About 3 days in, she got sick. I treated her for pneumonia (per my vet). I let the previous owner know. It took forever for her to get better. In the mean time, half my standard herd came down with it and I lost 1 of them. There had been NO contact between the new doeling and my resident herd, I even did the new one last, and never wore the same clothes.
> 
> Then.....the previous owner sent me a message, She had lost 3/4 of her herd to this!!!!! She had 2 of them necropsied and just received the results- they had 3 different forms of pneumonia, one of which is almost impossible to cure and was told she needed to cull her entire herd. AGH!!!!!!!!! The results made mention of the lungs being almost totally liquefied due to them breaking down so badly.
> 
> I got a copy of the lab results and went to my vet. He suggested hitting them hard and heavy with, I forgot. (I am at work, this was 5 years ago and I am old LOL) {I am home, it was BioMycin, but I am still old!}. He also said maybe I should just cull. I couldn't do it, I had raised all from birth as bottle kids. So I treated. Nothing. I lost another one, my very best Nubian doe and her unborn kids. After losing her, I did even more research and found that triple oregano EO just may help. While I waited for it to come in, I started feeding the sick ones regular dried oregano. Within 2 days their fever was down, their symptoms had cleared and they were acting normally!!!!!! I kept them on it for 2 weeks just in case. Then I find that many of the commercial pork, poultry and beef farmers were adding oregano oil to their feed instead of antibiotics!
> 
> I am now sold. This form of pneumonia can also show up as mastitis. Well, the oregano also helps clear that up when fed orally! It's amazing and I am so impressed. Just thought I would throw that out there since it was mentioned as a treatment for worms also.


----------



## Amlp75

happybleats said:


> Like many of you, we have battled worms hard again this season...Barber pole worm especially... Ivomec plus no longer works for my farm and Valbazen, although I have not fecaled yet to check...doesnt seem to be working very well either...I ordered Herbal Wormer from Land of Havinah and was having pretty good results with acute dosing...but when I added Ess. Oils...thats when we saw pink...pink lids that is deep pink. I have used EOs in my goats care for a few years now, this is the first I tried to focus on worm load...I am convinced the EOs put us over the top in our battle!!
> 
> what we did:
> During crisis we dosed both herbal and EOs twice a day
> once we were out of crisis we went to 3 days on 4 days rest...
> now we are on once a week. ( we did notice tape worm today in the kids pen so they will get a few rounds of 3 days on 4 days rest of the oils.
> 
> Oils and amounts used
> 1 drop each of
> oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
> we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....
> 
> this was our trial run...we think upping this dose to 2 drops each in 2-3 cc per adult standard animal...and 1 drop each in 2-3 cc olive oil for kids..as our weekly preventive treatment....many are having luck with 1 drop per 50# in carrier oil....just need to figure out what works for each. Im very pleased with the results we got...I just need to learn to


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

odieclark said:


> Other than possible vet prescribed meds did you give
> Oregano and anything else? If your goats have pneumonia now what would you give them? Also mastitis? So the oils are good to be given orally or topically for it?


Pneumonia Protocol:

High doses of garlic and vitamin c. VetRX in nostrils. Onion poultice.

Fir Meadow LLC HerBiotic - https://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/p812/Herb_Mix_HerBiotic™_Wellness_Support_4_oz.html

Fir meadow LLC Breathe Deeplee - https://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/p831/Herb_Mix_BreatheDeeplee!_Lung_Support_8_oz.html

Thyme, Oregano, OnGuard by DoTerra orally in 3cc olive oil.

Mastitis Protocol:

Udder should be massaged with lavender and tea tree oil diluted in some coconut oil or olive oil to help relieve pain and tension. A warm epsom salt compress as well as a bentonite clay udder mask (2x daily) will help to draw out toxins. The goat should orally receive a treatment dose of garlic and vitamin c chewables (about 500-1000mg a day). If no blood or chunks present in the milk, it can be fed back to the goat to help her build antibodies. MastoBlast is a homeopathic product for the treatment and prevention of mastitis, it can be purchased online. Oral essential oils like oregano won't hurt. 1/2-1 tsp oral raw apple cider vinegar daily and probiotics.


----------



## TCOLVIN

Question- how old would kids need to be to start essential oils?


----------



## MellonFriend

So I'm thinking about adding EOs to my worming regimen. I'd like to start out with as little as I could do. Maybe one or two to start. I'm thinking maybe about trying some wild orange. Any suggestions?


----------



## happybleats

Wild Orange and Oregano are two I would start with.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Before I even saw Cathy’s response, I was about to type wild orange and oregano... lol.


----------



## MellonFriend

Great  I really really don't want to have to switch to chemical worming. I think it would be a huge loss to have to not drink their milk for up to 40 days. That's just so wasteful. Where would be the cheapest place to get the doTerra oils?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

The ONLY place you should get DoTerra oils is from their own website or a local dealer.


----------



## happybleats

Yes..dont buy off Amazon or places like that even if they say DoTerra. Got to buy directly from a consultant or the company.


----------



## MellonFriend

The company I would like to buy my oils from (Plant Therapy) offers sweet orange, orange essence, and blood orange EOs. Which would be best?


----------



## happybleats

Doterra wild orange is made from the peel of sweet orange.


----------



## MellonFriend

Okay, thanks.


----------



## MellonFriend

happybleats said:


> Oils and amounts used
> 1 drop each of
> oregano, wild orange, lemon grass, digeszen and for the unbred goats, clove is added....this is in 2-3 cc of olive oil
> we started with 1/2 cc for kids and 1 cc for adults....


So I got my oils today.:happygoat: I was able to get Lemongrass as well. Plant Therapy was a terrific company to work with by the way. I'm a little confused about the above quote. So, one drop of each in the olive oil and then 1cc of that mixture for each goat? What about if you are putting it in something like applesauce, what do you do then?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Hmm I’m not really sure what she means. I use 1 drop of each oil in applesauce per goat.


----------



## happybleats

I do one drop each in 3 cc olive oil. When I first started doing several times a day I gave 1/2 cc or 1 cc of the oils in olive oil mix. 
This was in crisis when I wanted a consistent flow of treatment. Now when the season hits I do one drop each in 3 cc olive oil per goat. Most love it. I have not used apple sauce before but sure that is fine too 
I hope that explains it


----------



## MellonFriend

Yep, crystal clear now, thanks! (thumbup) I can't wait to start using them.


----------



## littleblessingsfarminmtns

This is awesome! Thank you so much. I have been struggling for years to get pink eyelids. I live on a well, so I know the water restricts some of the mineral absorption. But even with my herbal wormer, and copper housing every 3 months, I've still struggled. My herd is due for another worming, so I'm going to try this. This is a really long thread, so I probably missed it, I apologize, but do you give the eo's in the oil as a drench? Or do they just lick up the olive oil? My goats are picky.  Silly things that they are!


----------



## littleblessingsfarminmtns

Sorry- bolusing- NOT housing


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Yes it's a drench. I do 3cc of olive oil with the drops of EO's.


----------



## littleblessingsfarminmtns

Champion Fence Jumpers said:


> Yes it's a drench. I do 3cc of olive oil with the drops of EO's.[/QUOTE
> Thanks so much!


----------



## MellonFriend

What do you think about adding ginger essential oil? I just saw it on the website of my EO provider and wondered.


----------



## happybleats

Ginger is great. Its a tummy soother too


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I have had people use ginger when they don't have doterra's digestzen to make up their own peppermint, ginger digestzen type of thing!


----------



## MellonFriend

Good to know! I'll add that on to an order next time I have one.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love this thread. I’m in the midst of trying to figure out what oils are most important to start with and very overwhelmed. My list is a mess as I jot down the oils and what they’re for, how to use, and dosages. I can’t even read it anymore. Time to start over in a more organized manner.


----------



## MadHouse

@happybleats Quick question. I had read on here that you can put the EOs in with parasite formula herb dosage balls. Now I can’t find where I read that. Is it ok to do that? Straight essential oil drops into molasses/ground flax/herb balls? Thanks


----------



## happybleats

Yes its fine. I add them to our herbal tea.


----------



## MadHouse

happybleats said:


> Yes its fine. I add them to our herbal tea.


Thank you! That was fast!


----------



## happybleats

Be sure to mix well especially with hot oils like oregano and clove. I think I would add to molasses then add the dry goodies


----------



## MadHouse

happybleats said:


> Be sure to mix well especially with hot oils like oregano and clove. I think I would add to molasses then add the dry goodies


Good idea!


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> I love this thread. I’m in the midst of trying to figure out what oils are most important to start with and very overwhelmed. My list is a mess as I jot down the oils and what they’re for, how to use, and dosages. I can’t even read it anymore. Time to start over in a more organized manner.


I was recommended to start out with orange and oregano. I then added lemongrass and a digestive blend.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you @MellonFriend. My head is spinning with all this EO info. It’s great stuff, I’m just a bit lost, lol.


----------



## happybleats

It can become very overwhelming. Just go with a few oils at a time. What I did is learned about a few at a time..what they were good for, if internal use was ok and so forth. There is a good book to read called Modern Essentials. I beleive there are a few updated versions over the one I have but it's awesome. You can look up by oil or by issue you want to address. It gives single oils and blends to use and so forth. There is a pet section in mine. I also have the Essential oil desk reference written by a vet. She was a Young Living oil user so I had to write what mine were in comparison to what she mentioned but it's a good guide to what and how to use oils on different animals. Just take it a oil and day at a time

Best wishes


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you @happybleats. That’s good advice. I’ll look for that book too.


----------



## happybleats

@KB Herr is that thread. Lots have evolved since this was posted..so feel free to ask questions.


----------



## K.B.

Looks like some people say to start with wild orange and oregano, I just skimmed over some it will take me a while to read


----------



## TCOLVIN

MadHouse said:


> 19. Roll whole garlic clove into part of a banana peel.
> 
> 20. Cut cooked pumpkin into bite sized pieces, make a hole with the end of a narrow spoon handle and stick garlic clove in.
> 
> 21. Stick garlic clove into a prune or date.


Mind love peanut butter. Hence I take a dab and put in a shallow cup, take whole cloves and dip in peanut butter and wallow, my rule is no more than 3 to a goat but at least one. I go thru 35 cloves in 5 minutes. Once you prime them most will eat the cloves with out any Peanut butter.


----------



## happybleats

Yes..wild orange has been shown to destroy or cause BP eggs to deform. I have found it very effective in our battle with BP. Oregano is a broad base oil and does a remarkable job. Each oil can address many of the same issues and some can address a more specific issue, like wild orange..or like Clove is good for coccidia.


----------



## K.B.

But is clove not good for pregnant does? I also read wormwood isn't good either, but LOH has it in it


----------



## happybleats

There is caution with clove and pregnancy. Some say it's fine.others say no. I think if there is another oil to do the job..go with that as precaution.
As for wormwood..not sure..but do know LOH is deemed safe. You can email the loh owner Kristie and discuss that with her. She is super nice and helpful to answer all questions in her product.


----------



## happybleats

I looked in my desk reference to update my brain on clove and it has zero warning for pregnant animals. I would still be cautious until we can find more info on that. It does remind me it's an anti- coagulation and care needs to be taken if bleeding is an issue.


----------



## K.B.

Somewhere I saw clove was not good lol


----------



## happybleats

Lol..im sure you did. Unfortunately there is alot of misinformation or lack of updated knowledge. People read clove is bad and pass that Information on without more research, so I think it's good to cross reference,, read everything up can,, talk to people who work in that world,, like Kristie of LOH who also uses oils. There is also a vet on FB who uses and teaches the use of oils..known as the essential oil vet.. but at any rate,, Clove in pregnant animals is easy to avoid as there are many other choices if need be.


----------



## K.B.

So what about coconut oil as a carrier?


----------



## happybleats

Coconut oil works. I use Fractionated coconut oil here for most topical and capsules I make. Doesn't turn solid.


----------



## K.B.

Because I read that's also good for deworming


----------



## happybleats

I have not heard coconut oil being a dewormer. It is a healthy fat source full of good nutrients. But anything we can add to help the fight against parasites is all good imo 😉


----------



## happybleats

A quick Google check show coconut oil for parasite control or prevention in cats and dogs. I will need to study more on the effects it can have on goats. I love a good research subject 😉 . I'll share my findings.


----------



## K.B.

Awesome, I did look some but am sure you will do better research  I am going to start to put it in my cats wet food every morning... that's what I saw also, cats and dogs


----------



## happybleats

I was thinking the same thing for our barn cats


----------



## GoofyGoat

I give my dog coconut oil on his kibble a couple times a week, we all it coco-krunchies and he really loves it. We’re doing it more for keeping weight on but I’m glad to know it might help with parasites too 😃


----------



## K.B.

Yeah ours are outdoor at least spring summer and fall... sometimes they spend the winter in with me or in with the goats! I read some interesting articles about it!


----------



## GoofyGoat

K.B. said:


> Yeah ours are outdoor at least spring summer and fall... sometimes they spend the winter in with me or in with the goats! I read some interesting articles about it!


My boy is a hyperactive crazy boy who just burns calories like there’s no tomorrow. He’s a pet though not a working dog 🐶


----------



## K.B.

Sorry, that's the "barn" cats... our dogs are indoor pets as well, they are horrible things, no training haha  love them though


----------



## happybleats

@BarnOwl here is the thread I started some time back. The article link on wild orange is here somewhere lol 

Best wishes


----------



## BarnOwl

happybleats said:


> @BarnOwl here is the thread I started some time back. The article link on wild orange is here somewhere lol
> 
> Best wishes


Thank you!


----------



## happybleats

@Pepper ....lots to read..😁


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> @Pepper ....lots to read..😁


Awesome!! It's taken forever to get pages open. I think there's an update lurking for cellphones. 
I'm going to use this in hopes of winning this battle! 
Thank you for all your help!🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

This is the best resource for all this. It’s been my go-to for a while. If you have any questions along the way, feel free to ask. I think this will be an ever evolving, always informative thread.


----------



## Pepper

I added 1 drop of oregano eo to fresh garlic and ginger drench paste this morning. I hope it was ok to put in that mix..

My wild orange isn't in yet. 



Still trying to get one doe's famacha out of a 5. I'm seeing pink more and more between the drops back down to so pale. She acting just fine, eating well.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m giving it a shot. I ordered wild orange and oregano EO’s to try with a couple of mine that never seem to get bright pink/red anymore. With spring coming I want to get a jump on things before the worm problems really start.
Next check I’ll order the LOH herbs I guess. It is pricey but it’s a lot better than losing our babies.


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> Grab a fresh fecal..then start her on fresh garlic and tummy tamer (recipe below) start anemia protocol if shes below a 3 on the famacha chart.
> 6 cc per 100 # red cell once a day for a week..then once a week until color improves
> Daily b 12
> 30 cc of a 50/50 mix of ACV/water to speed recovery.
> High protien foods help rebuild red blood cells.
> 
> Tummy tamer
> 1 teaspoon each
> Cayenne pepper
> Ginger
> Cinnamon
> Slippery elm (pharmacy carries capsules for us humans)
> ACV
> Molasses ( black strap is best)
> Mix in enough water to drench..20-30cc
> 
> Give 2-4 times a day.


I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding this...is the 1 tsp each mix for each dose or broken into 2-4 for the 2-4 times a day?
I gave some this morning about two hours after using herbal and oh my...they hate me. It'll pass. 

Also, can I go ahead with the EO mix on top of Mollys herbal (still waiting on LOH to get here) or should I stick with the oregano and wild orange a couple days? I was thinking Digestzen should help their tummys... one is not happy. The oils came in earlier than planned


----------



## happybleats

The tummy tamer is adding 1 teaspoon each herb/spice along with 1 teaspoon ACV and molasses each... then mix with 20 to 30 cc water to blend smooth with garlic clove. It's alot lol. But you can divide it if needed.


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> The tummy tamer is adding 1 teaspoon each herb/spice along with 1 teaspoon ACV and molasses each... then mix with 20 to 30 cc water to blend smooth with garlic clove. It's alot lol. But you can divide it if needed.


Ok I did it right then. Thank you. It is alot lol. 
Off to soothe again☺


----------



## FizzyGoats

GoofyGoat said:


> I’m giving it a shot. I ordered wild orange and oregano EO’s to try with a couple of mine that never seem to get bright pink/red anymore. With spring coming I want to get a jump on things before the worm problems really start.
> Next check I’ll order the LOH herbs I guess. It is pricey but it’s a lot better than losing our babies.


It’s pricey but it seems to go a long way. I only have a few goats, so it lasts me a while. I like the EOs too. I still can’t get my goats’ to really pink up though. I do regular fecal checks. I had the vet draw blood to see if they’re anemic and if there’s some other reason for their FAMACHA always hanging around a 3. Their counts were perfect. No signs of anemia. I still don’t get why their membranes aren’t darker. The new buck I added has darker membranes than my girls. I think I’ll always be stumped on this. 



Pepper said:


> I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding this...is the 1 tsp each mix for each dose or broken into 2-4 for the 2-4 times a day?
> I gave some this morning about two hours after using herbal and oh my...they hate me. It'll pass.
> 
> Also, can I go ahead with the EO mix on top of Mollys herbal (still waiting on LOH to get here) or should I stick with the oregano and wild orange a couple days? I was thinking Digestzen should help their tummys... one is not happy. The oils came in earlier than planned


The tummy tamer and happybleats talking me through it got my kids through coccidiosis and was the gateway for me to start learning about more natural remedies. 

I add EOs to my LOH mixture. My goats are a bit picky, so I stir in a little molasses and spread the mixture on an animal cracker. They love it! There are healthier ways to do though if your goats are picky too, like adding it to applesauce, which I might try to transition to eventually.


----------



## Pepper

FizzyGoats said:


> It’s pricey but it seems to go a long way. I only have a few goats, so it lasts me a while. I like the EOs too. I still can’t get my goats’ to really pink up though. I do regular fecal checks. I had the vet draw blood to see if they’re anemic and if there’s some other reason for their FAMACHA always hanging around a 3. Their counts were perfect. No signs of anemia. I still don’t get why their membranes aren’t darker. The new buck I added has darker membranes than my girls. I think I’ll always be stumped on this.
> 
> 
> The tummy tamer and happybleats talking me through it got my kids through coccidiosis and was the gateway for me to start learning about more natural remedies.
> 
> I add EOs to my LOH mixture. My goats are a bit picky, so I stir in a little molasses and spread the mixture on an animal cracker. They love it! There are healthier ways to do though if your goats are picky too, like adding it to applesauce, which I might try to transition to eventually.


Animal crackers are most likely the one thing they'll go after. They'll do backflips for them lol.
Thank you


----------



## Pepper

WE started on LOH and oils yesterday. It's so nice to have the herbs mixed for treating and healing. The goats like the GI Bot and so do I lol. A tummy bug slammed me on top of all else. I used On Guard and GI Bot at LOH's suggestion and it really helped. I was able to sleep last night and cramping is milder. 

I imagine the girls tummy's are feeling a bit better too lol I had to give the anemia one a dose of banamine after usiing Mollys for two days. She seemed much better yesterday evening and I'm still seeing some pink altho it's been up and down for sure!

I'm excited about using EO's and LOH in the sense of hope! That the worm issues can finally be managed as we work to heal the GI tracts and strengthen immunity. 

I'm late giving their CDT shot... with all the stuff they've been hit with and especially the one with the #5 famacha... I've been worried it will tax her too much? We're now 16 days from kidding... any thoughts on this? Should I go ahead and give the injection or wait yet another week? Will it mix with all the stuff they're getting in EO's and herbals?


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m glad it helped you. I never thought of using it on myself. How funny is that? And my goats like the GI BOT too. They like the taste of it so much that I mix it with the parasite formula and sprinkle it on their food on days where I’m not adding the EOs and doing the molasses and cookie treat. They won’t eat it plain if it’s just the parasite formula, but add a little back on track and they’ll usually eat it just fine. Luckily, they generally like garlic, so I can just chop up and peel a few pieces and put it in their dish. 




Pepper said:


> I'm late giving their CDT shot... with all the stuff they've been hit with and especially the one with the #5 famacha... I've been worried it will tax her too much? We're now 16 days from kidding... any thoughts on this? Should I go ahead and give the injection or wait yet another week? Will it mix with all the stuff they're getting in EO's and herbals?


This is beyond my knowledge. I bet [mention]happybleats [/mention]will have good advice for you though.


----------



## happybleats

It's best to hold off cd&t when the animal is not well. Glad they are improving. It takes time, especially anemia. You can add Lemon Eo to help with that.


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> It's best to hold off cd&t when the animal is not well. Glad they are improving. It takes time, especially anemia. You can add Lemon Eo to help with that.


Thank you. I feel I'm giving them so much ATM.

Im thrilled to say they're eating herbamins and kelp like it was candy. 

As for the gi bot I'm going to try one feeder mix of it per FizzyGoats with the parasite one and one parasite seperate🥰

This is hard work but I believe it's going to be oh so worth it. I'm grateful I only have a few goats now. My body wouldn't work with a lot of them at my age and health lol.


----------



## Pepper

Oh .... Won't using GI bot as free feeding bind up what they're needing?🤔

The kelp and herbamins side of the feeders needed refilled in less than 24 hours. Perfect with fighting this battle!


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s a good point. I only put a tiny sprinkle of it on their herbs in the few days a month where they’re getting herbs but not EOs. As the weather starts to warm, I’ll probably do a bit more but I only give them the EOs and herbs four or five days a month right now. I’m still figuring it all out. 

Though if I see any clumpy poo, I will add bot to their dinner and that usually fixes things.

I add the Herbamins to our free choice kelp. They all love that. Even the dog. Thank goodness he doesn’t touch their minerals but he definitely helps himself to the kelp.


----------



## happybleats

I use BOT when things are off such as poop too loose or if they get into feed or whatever..you know ..gut issues. Once i feels they're put of tummy danger i stop. I use Herbamins in kelp when I see snotty nose, runny eyes..ect. again..stop when they are through it. Plus we do give raw fresh garlic and kelp regularly. Doing parasite formula in kelp when in peek worm seasons helps as well. 
BOT should be 2 hours apart from other herbal blends I beleive. Might contact Kristie of LOH and confirm.


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> I use BOT when things are off such as poop too loose or if they get into feed or whatever..you know ..gut issues. Once i feels they're put of tummy danger i stop. I use Herbamins in kelp when I see snotty nose, runny eyes..ect. again..stop when they are through it. Plus we do give raw fresh garlic and kelp regularly. Doing parasite formula in kelp when in peek worm seasons helps as well.
> BOT should be 2 hours apart from other herbal blends I beleive. Might contact Kristie of LOH and confirm.


I'm still doing acute here with herbamins, parasite and oils. 
Do you ever mix the oil mix directly into the parasite formula?

And...wonder if wonders we're going back down from 70s+ to below 0 chill factor again this week.
I started rebuilding the deep bedding a week ago... 
With the wild orange and as much poop removed as possible.. Covered again with straw I'm sure I'm hopes the bedding is ok till the end of this month...

I stopped using DE quite some time back with the exception of on the very bottom under pine pellets, shavings and straw. 

I wish there was an EO to safely spray and kill those durn eggs and worms


----------



## happybleats

Pepper said:


> Do you ever mix the oil mix directly into the parasite formula?


I make parasite formula tea and I do add oils to that with garlic and ginger root.
The tea I make is a combined measurement of what each goat needs based on weight. Then I boil enough water to give about 30 cc each goat. Once the water boils I add to a Mason jar..then add herbs..stir, cover and steep. Once cool I put in my blender with a handful of garlic cloves and a good chunk of ginger root. I then add one drop per goat of wild orange and any other ess. Oil I feel is needed. When peek parasite season is here (hot and humid) we do the tea 2x a week and one time we add the oil blend to that. It's been very effective so far. If any one begins to look pale, we do the 2 x herbal tea and we do ess. Oil blend alone between those.


----------



## happybleats

What I like about using herbs is its also good food. Its not a chemical treatment that demands the liver work over time to filter the chemicals. Herbs support the body so the body can do its thing and heal. A strong immune system is a fighting immune system. We take this same approach in our own bodies and that of our children. I will use antibiotics and dewormers if needed .. I want tonsave the animal at all cost....I can also do a cleanse later but my first go to is as natural as we can.


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> What I like about using herbs is its also good food. Its not a chemical treatment that demands the liver work over time to filter the chemicals. Herbs support the body so the body can do its thing and heal. A strong immune system is a fighting immune system. We take this same approach in our own bodies and that of our children. I will use antibiotics and dewormers if needed .. I want tonsave the animal at all cost....I can also do a cleanse later but my first go to is as natural as we can.


I've been doing drench in a 60 ml syringe for now. I have weights that really vary. I want to do the tea but will probably do so after the intense stuff lol. Brain load.

I agree on the herbs and oils! Saved my life more than once but...life happens and got way off track. 

We went an entire day no pink... Scary...today I'm seeing some pink again. With the 60 ml syringe I'm just giving it to the three. I'm a bit more concerned tho about getting oils too strong in one of them vs the herbals. I'm using the garlic and ginger on the parasite drench 

I'll make the tea up for tomorrow😁

This has really been so touch and go. Wish I could do a partial dose of chemical wormers to boost things but...
I don't know what I would do and we're still doing acute with LOH thru tomorrow. Smh.. I'm just hoping this will pull her thru..


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, I sprung for 2 regular parasite formulas, a GI back on track and an Herbamins from LOH ..OUCH …pain in the wallet… With shipping $10, I figured it was smarter to get an extra parasite so I wouldn’t have to pay shipping on one item in a month or two.

@happybleats do you recommend doing a certain amount of start up days for everyone then individually assessing who might need more aggressive treatment? I have 30 goats here and I’m worried that I won’t be able to check everyone every day to see if I need to do more. Do you have a suggestion?


----------



## happybleats

Its good to do a running start. Many do 3 days in a row. If you have anemic goats I would do a few times a day for 3 to 5 days..then begin cutting the frequently as your comfortable until your giving 1 -2 times a week. Severely anmemic will need acutely. 30 head will take a bit of organizing to get them all done. I have 13 does..we put in a small pen..grab, dose and out lol it goes pretty fast. When we had issue here we were dosing everyone several times a day. It was alot of work. But saved the rest of my herd..so very much worth it.


----------



## Pepper

🙌🙌🙌First morning of actual pink!! It's been pink tinged on the rim of death white famacha. 

Did double LOH acute every 4 hours daytime
Added EOs 
Added happybleats ginger and garlic paste aACV and molasses. 
Drenched herbamins every hour for 4 hours then went to every 4 hours 
Day 3 of acute and I'm so encouraged and excited. It's been hard work and after temps fell to below 0 chill last night I'm really impressed. 
I did give an extra B complex late last night with such a temp swing. 

Thank you all for your help and putting up with this stressed out goat lady!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

You’ve worked hard. Great job. I’m so happy your goat is improving.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great job! It was worth the results though.😀


----------



## happybleats

Yahoo @Pepper great job. It is alot of hard work when they get down..but once younhave them where they need to be, keeping them there is so much easier 😁


----------



## Pepper

😢she has pneumonia. Breathing hard crazy temp swings. We've been hot enough for them to shed but now below 0 temps wind chill two nights
Do I stop oils and herbals?
I need to give her antibiotics asap. Biomycin? Tylan? Nuflor this close to kidding and with herbals??


----------



## happybleats

Oh goodness...Keep up the herbs and oils..start Nuflor 3 cc per 100# sub q once a day for 5 to 7 days


----------



## Pepper

I feel this in her throat????? How do I upload a video .. No way it can be lungworms at this point? No temp...still getting a bit pink etc


----------



## happybleats

I think videos need to be uploaded through you tube first? @toth boer goats ? @ksalvagno


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> I think videos need to be uploaded through you tube first? @toth boer goats ? @ksalvagno


Ok. I'll try that route after chores. I went ahead and gave her nuflor. Also with vetrx, and the regime we're on 
Smh.. weather gone crazy everywhere


----------



## happybleats

Yes..we went from 78 yesterday to 32 today. .


----------



## FizzyGoats

Pepper said:


> Ok. I'll try that route after chores. I went ahead and gave her nuflor. Also with vetrx, and the regime we're on
> Smh.. weather gone crazy everywhere


How is she doing? How are you doing?


----------



## happybleats

@BoerGoats123 here is that thread


----------



## Pepper

FizzyGoats said:


> How is she doing? How are you doing?


I'm sorry it's been so long. Never have gone thru an issue like this. The odds of it happening again are slim to none. I hate the fact with goats so much is learned in hindsight. Hope this all comes out ok. It's the first morning I've been able to sit, look back over and just SMH

The herbals, oils, feed have done a wonderful job on my girls. I've watched them between dosing the little sick one. They're playing, feeling great and eating herbs on their own. It's funny watching the Mini Mancha jump and hop in the air and she's expecting this Thursday. 

Taffy, the one that kept getting hit so hard didn't make it. I found a vet that turned into a treasure. He was also learning as we tried to help her. He's a vet that works with dairy cows mostly. His wife is also a vet that uses EOs, laser, all things helpful too. He came out 4 times this week. I'm at grateful he did.


Taffy had 5 kids, none still living, all normal size one was huge. She literally had no room for food or fluids with the kids growing so fast. We decided to put her down and try to save the kids last night..she could not gain enough fluids, sugar, calcium. The bag I put the kids in to carry away from the pen was so heavy I'm still trying to figure how she made it as long as she did. 
It was at least 35 lbs. That's a lot for a little 65 lb ND. 

Happy Bleats helped me thru so much over this ordeal. With Taffy struggling so much and trying to save her, a new learning curve using herbs and oils on goats... I read as fast and hard as I had any time for with mixing LOH, EOs and wow... overload in all areas. It was such a blessing to be able to ask her as I raced to do and mix, try to grasp all this. 

The EOs are really doing a great job. I'll do fecals to update over time too


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m so sorry. You worked really hard and the losses are sometimes inevitable. Sending you a big virtual hug.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Pepper

Thank you. It's exciting to find a way to get a grip and keep it on worms etc with the oils and see the results on a slide but then another area hits out of the blue...

They're dosing themselves with the kelp/parasite and kelp herbamins. They really look great too. 

I'll be using this method from now on.


----------



## Pepper

Herbs for babies and oils? 
9 day old baby has a stuffy nose. Winds here have been off the charts and still temp swings. 85 one day then below freezing again 

I used vetrx and 3ml goat drench. She started nursing again a few minutes after use 

Which oils are ok to use for a baby? Can we use herbs etc for immune boost on one that little? Unfortunately she's getting antibiotics in milk via mom being treated for retained placenta.


----------



## happybleats

I start my kids at a week old on herbals and oils. There are oils I dilute further if they seem to react to it..clove, Cinnamon and oregano. I have only had a few who seem sensitive to them. And it only last a few minutes of them trying to wipe their mouth on stuff. To help them.feel more comfortable faster I give them a little olive oil to "rinse" things a bit. Don't use water. The bext time I add a few extra cc of olive oil to the eos and it's fine.


----------



## Pepper

How much, how long and how often do you suggest using the wild orange to kill off critters in the poop. I used bioworma for a time in the past until I accidently left it in freezing temps.

I hope to get the pens to the point of no goat berries missed in cleaning left to spread issues.


----------



## happybleats

I feed one drop of wild orange per goat every week. Forever lol.


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> I feed one drop of wild orange per goat every week. Forever lol.


Thank you! Forever ok when something works💕


----------



## Pepper

🙌🙌🙌
I know the other two tests aren't back yet but I got so excited after the battle with barberpole and high cocci added on months back.

I lost my favorite pet milk goat Pepper to BP last August and that was the harder thing I've gone thru. I loved that little goat more than my dogs. 

I certainly have not done everything perfectly with the herbals and oils while trying to save Taffy with hypocalcemia and ketosis, losing her.... then Cocoa hitting bottom on hypocalcemia and a very difficult kidding and total prolapse. 

My two little does I have left are doing great on the herbal and oils! I didn't test Cocoas doeling. 

Maybe I can feel safe enough to add another mini milker or two ...

Thank you for all your help and putting up with me going thru the stress of dealing with BP and sick goats! 🥰 I said I would share labs when back:


----------



## BarnOwl

Pepper said:


> 🙌🙌🙌
> I know the other two tests aren't back yet but I got so excited after the battle with barberpole and high cocci added on months back.
> 
> I lost my favorite pet milk goat Pepper to BP last August and that was the harder thing I've gone thru. I loved that little goat more than my dogs.
> 
> I certainly have not done everything perfectly with the herbals and oils while trying to save Taffy with hypocalcemia and ketosis, losing her.... then Cocoa hitting bottom on hypocalcemia and a very difficult kidding and total prolapse.
> 
> My two little does I have left are doing great on the herbal and oils! I didn't test Cocoas doeling.
> 
> Maybe I can feel safe enough to add another mini milker or two ...
> 
> Thank you for all your help and putting up with me going thru the stress of dealing with BP and sick goats! 🥰 I said I would share labs when back:
> 
> View attachment 227580


Wow that's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats

Wow..nice job!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those are incredible results! You are doing such a great job. I’m so sorry for you losses and struggles. That’s heartbreaking. It looks like you’ve turned a corner and are doing amazing!


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> Wow..nice job!!! Congratulations!!


I couldn't have done this without you and this amazing group. 

It was too much to absorb, too fast in the middle of issues with the girls🥰


----------



## Pepper

FizzyGoats said:


> Those are incredible results! You are doing such a great job. I’m so sorry for you losses and struggles. That’s heartbreaking. It looks like you’ve turned a corner and are doing amazing!


Thank you FizzyGoats. It's been heartbreaking and now rewarding to get this report, to see the girls playing again


----------



## Pepper

I just realized I left out the kelp and parasite, also kelp and herbamins free feed before sending in the fecal test... I leave it out all the time... 

I guess it's working with the 1 time a week drenching herbs and oils. Do y'all leave it out before sending in😳


----------



## happybleats

It's fine to leave out. It's not like chemical dewormers where we want to wait 10 days after to fecal.


----------



## Pepper

That's a huge relief. At first I thought oh no I just cheated and didn't know it ... afterthought was... I'm not going to stop what's working and change anything for test .. 🥰


----------



## Pepper

Hi all. I have a question about milk for human babies:
Can you use parasite formula and EOs on your does if using the milk for a baby?

Thank you!


----------



## happybleats

I did here. We use both LOH parasite formula and do terra essential oils. Never had an issue with the babies. But I would discuss it with Kristie of LOH further to be sure.


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> I did here. We use both LOH parasite formula and do terra essential oils. Never had an issue with the babies. But I would discuss it with Kristie of LOH further to be sure.


Thank you! Its perfectly safe was Kristie's response in case anyone else has the question too lol❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

I have to pop in to say that I’m so grateful for all the help here in this thread. I feel like I finally have a method down and it is working. 

I just ran fecals on all my goats and it was the best results I’ve ever had.


----------



## Pepper

It's an awesome feeling isn't it!?🙌❤


----------



## Goatastic43

When you say you add one drop each oil to 1cc evoo…what is evoo?


----------



## happybleats

Goatastic43 said:


> what is evoo?


Extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Goatastic43

happybleats said:


> Extra virgin olive oil


Thanks!


----------



## MellonFriend

Goatastic43 said:


> When you say you add one drop each oil to 1cc evoo…what is evoo?


I seem to remember that somewhere in this thread it was recommended to do one drop each in 3ccs of evoo. That's what I do. And no more than five drops of any type in 3ccs. If I need to do more I add an extra cc of oil. If I'm adding clove in the mix, I air on the side of caution and dilute that one further since it is a hot oil and can burn the throat. I do more like one drop of clove per 4ccs.

Correct me if I'm wrong here, Cathy.😉


----------



## happybleats

Yup..i do a minimum of 3 cc EVOO . I too add more when using hot oils. And if anyone fussed after getting a dose...I give more EVOO plain to help. Don't use water...😉


----------



## Pepper

So I took a fecal into the local lab a couple weeks ago after doing my own and thought I saw a good bit of cocci but wasn't sure... report came back no cocci, yes to strongyloides...

Dosed with loh, EOs and safeguard due to the new does weight loss. 

Sent in a fecal meadow mist first of last week. Labs are cocci moderate. No strongyloides... I've been wondering about this lab locally..

How do I use EOs for cocci or is it the same as with barber pole etc? 
Thank you


----------



## FizzyGoats

I don’t have the most experience and have limited EOs as I’m just getting started with it all but I use oregano and clove when I’m treating for coccidiosis in the goats (along with either LOH and fresh garlic and/or tummy tamer). If I had cinnamon EO, I’d add that as well.


----------



## happybleats

Good advice. Be sure to use extra olive oil as clove and Cinnamon are hot oils.


----------



## Pepper

Thank you I'll add the clove! I don't have cinnamon yet. How many times a day and do I use the oils? And do I use intensive loh protocol for moderate cocci? They're all drinking the tea and eating free feed parasite with kelp..

🥰


----------



## Pepper

L

(My notifications didn't highlight)


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]happybleats [/mention] Will have a much more informed answer than me. 

When mine had coccidia, I used herbs and tummy tamer twice a day and oils twice a week. I’m not sure what is recommended though.


----------



## Pepper

FizzyGoats said:


> [mention]happybleats [/mention] Will have a much more informed answer than me.
> 
> When mine had coccidia, I used herbs and tummy tamer twice a day and oils twice a week. I’m not sure what is recommended though.


I gave the oils once a day for 4 days😳

I wish there was a natural mite shampoo too. I've been back and forth on if new one has mites... Used lime sulpher, topline eprinex, etc but still a ton of dandruff stuff and I did use an EO mixture but not sure it's safe to soak them to the skin with that much all over. I am seeing improvement but it's a battle


----------



## happybleats

Tea tree is good for mites...for small areas mix with olive oil and rub on location. Or add TT to witch hazel and spray on location.


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> Tea tree is good for mites...for small areas mix with olive oil and rub on location. Or add TT to witch hazel and spray on location.


Is it too much EOs oil to spray the entire body?


----------



## happybleats

@Gia ..Herr is that thread


----------



## happybleats

Pepper said:


> it too much EOs oil to spray the entire body?


No.. it will be fine. Not alot eo in the whole spray. But may not be practical if they are covered in mites.


----------



## happybleats

@Nubiannewbies ... Here is that thread


----------



## Pepper

happybleats said:


> @Nubiannewbies ... Here is that thread


I'm so relieved. I guess it just takes more time with the EOs. It works great and we have a very healthy coat and skin 🥰


----------

